# Peyton Royce (KC Cassidy, Cassie) Megathread: The Aussie with a lotta Assets



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

In, really hope she does well.


----------



## Decadence (Sep 7, 2015)

She has the scrunch thing on her bottoms, like Kaitlyn's workout gear. 


































The scrunched bottom is pretty flattering on most people. Good trick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

You gonna merge these two, or...?


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Another gem from the WOW thread -










Carlo Cannon is a lucky, lucky man.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Do we really need a 'mega thread' for every diva? Just asking because It's getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

But she has no ass. Her clothes are shaped to draw attention to it. If she wore normal pants, you wouldn't see anything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That entrance though :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's a total babe. Not a fan of her ring gear though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If heaven is her ass, then please let me in.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah she is a very talented wrestler hopefully she gets to showcase that in the future...


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll gladly accept heaven if Peyton's ass is the big payoff. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That new gear though :banderas


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Total babe.


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Peyton(and Billie kay) on Taste of Tenille

She is so hot here :banderas


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

RJTM said:


> Another gem from the WOW thread -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also used to bang Emma.



Mr. Saintan said:


> But she has no ass. Her clothes are shaped to draw attention to it. If she wore normal pants, you wouldn't see anything.


She has a okay ass for a white woman-- most of the posters here are white so to them that's a donk.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Peyton(and Billie kay) on Taste of Tenille
> 
> She is so hot here :Banderas


Make these three a heel faction right now :Rollins


----------



## Copper Cat (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

That newer heel look she has now


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Babe :homer

I wonder where I can find the rest of the photoshoot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has to be the hottest woman in NXT (at least for me)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yesterday she debuted as a heel on Tv, I must say I was impressed, didn't think she could pull it off but she did a good job. And she looks so much hotter as a heel

That entrance though :banderas


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Good match. She's ran with that character and looks to have come up with a winner. 

You can't go wrong with someone who's an actual fan and loves what she does. Her and Billie are the future.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She should have a rich spoiled girl gimmick with that name, she could call her finishing mvoe the Rolls Royce :lol


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

And she will get sued. Remember Dodge prevented Trish from calling one of her moves the Dodge Stratus. Also Madison Rayne found herself in some trouble (with Lexus?) for constantly having ring names modeled after the company's vechicles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

In a league of her own.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Why they haven't put her and Billie Kay with Emma for a heel Aussie faction is beyond me.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

HHHGame78 said:


> Why they haven't put her and Billie Kay with Emma for a heel Aussie faction is beyond me.


As NXT's Creative isn't that lame.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

She's puuuuuuuuuurdy.....


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is a freaking league of her own, it's insane


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

ohhhh i like her face


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just can't, she is the hottest girl in WWE right now


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Holy shit, she's only 23 ! She's almost two years younger than me but I thought she was in her late 20's.

Man I'm terrible at guessing people's age :zeb 

I'm digging the Venus Fly Trap gimmick even if she's smelling her rose too often
She should start picking wins and leave flowers on her "victims". They also need to give her a more serious theme. Something like Madison Rayne's instrumental theme.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

Lovely face and amazing body. She is also beautiful with no make up.










image taken from her instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/peytonroycewwe/


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

GOAT.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RJTM said:


> Another gem from the WOW thread -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread officially became irrelevant after this post :sodone


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce










Peyton Royce & Taylor Made


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton won her first singles match with the WIDOW'S PEAK!!! roud


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Also, looks like she's dating Apollo Crews. Lucky cunt he is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RJTM said:


> Also, looks like she's dating Apollo Crews. Lucky cunt he is.


She isn't dating Apollo, she is in a relationship already lol


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> She isn't dating Apollo, she is in a relationship already lol


Ohhh, I never knew! I just go by her Instagram. Plus, dating who you run with seems to be the in-thing in WWE.

I know she was with Carlo Cannon a while back, never heard anything else there.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Whoever is dating her is a lucky motherfucker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton is for real, those abs :banderas


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish I was in Ohio


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Goddamn! Why was she never on the local Aussie wrestling shows I've been to?


----------



## MadeinBangladesh (Feb 21, 2016)

I hope she has a long well future in NXT and WWE. NXT got the first wave of women out. Now it's time for WAVE 2.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Shout out to me fellow Aussie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bruh, I can't :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently I am the only one uploading things on this threads, but I don't care, she is bae










A couple of GIFs (second gave really bad thoughts)


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

@Mordecay Hey, you'll never walk alone! I'm here too, I post when I can. This thread will become the GOAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shes really such a beautiful woman. Not digging her ring gear though.


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

Dang these women coming out of nxt wanna make me start my Christmas List early... just gotta figure out who Santa is!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dem Legs :banderas


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

Used to know Peyton a little before she made it to NXT and before she went over to Canada. Fun story, she started really young in wrestling and was a bit of a natural I guess but wasn't working shows due to laws, her parents stopped her from wrestling for a little while telling her to get a real education because a wrestling career wasn't viable so she had to wait to take up wrestling again.

Haven't spoken to her in about 5 years (Maybe more) but I'm glad she's had so much success. Don't know about her now but back then she was super cool and fun to be around.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if she is injured or something, since she was a regular on the NXT house shows but in the last 2-3 weems she hasn't appeared in any of those according to reports


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently I am the only one uploading things on this threads, but I don't care, she is bae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, I'm just sitting back and appreciating here. But I'll start keeping an eye out for some good stuff to contribute. Those gifs will take some serious beating though (pun fully intended).


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Really prime gifs there...(Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton abs are the best in WWE imo


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Killer smile.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton in Axxes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Concord


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A few more


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

According to reports she was doing great in the Carolinas, having good matches against Asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Never realized how gorgeous this woman was until she was at the NXT event in Charleston! Damn!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dillinger is a lucky guy, if rumors are true.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Dillinger is a lucky guy, if rumors are true.


Dillinger? Thought she was with Carlo Cannon?

Can't go wrong with the Perfect 10 though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PENTAGON said:


> Dillinger? Thought she was with Carlo Cannon?
> 
> Can't go wrong with the Perfect 10 though.


Anyone who is dating her is a lucky bastard, she is arguably one of the hottest women in WWE atm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton strikes again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

As hot as she looks in pictures and on TV she looks a million times hotter in person.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> As hot as she looks in pictures and on TV she looks a million times hotter in person.


I think so, almost everyone who has seen her live has the same opinion. It sucks that NXT or WWE won't be coming any time soon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If looks can kill


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm gonna keep this thread alive damn it

Three Amigos, finishing with a PerfectPlex :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For people who want to know more about her backstory

http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/fighting/article80628802.html


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Facebook Q&A with Billie Kay

https://www.facebook.com/WWENXT/videos/1029091913807039/?video_source=pages_finch_thumbnail_video


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Dillinger is a lucky guy, if rumors are true.


I did notice they have the same dog, that's what gave Liv and Enzo away.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...she's definitely not ugly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I did notice they have the same dog, that's what gave Liv and Enzo away.


Perfect 10 banging an 11 if that's the case


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Peyton is one of the people in NXT i desperately want to see them use more. So impressive in the ring IMO, and good looking to boot. At a time where the NXT women's division could use a bit of a boost, she's definitely one that deserves a good chance.

Becky said in a Facebook Q and A that Peyton is one of the women's wrestlers that people are sleeping on, along with Billie Kay, so you know, definitely some high praise there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gorgeous, Tye you lucky bastard


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

This girl needs to be pushed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God bless National Bikini Day


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dillinger doing a Del Rio, he doesn't look it, but he's in his mid thirties. inching ever closer to 40. And she's like 23

Good on you Tye, she's a perfect 10 alright.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Where did you find that pic? Just curious, since I haven't seen neither has posted anything

Anyway, well played Tye, you got the hotteset girl in NXT (and probably in all WWE)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Where did you find that pic? Just curious, since I haven't seen neither has posted anything
> 
> Anyway, well played Tye, you got the hotteset girl in NXT (and probably in all WWE)


It came up on my Twitter timeline. Figured I'd post it on here!

Well, now we know who gets to sniff her flower.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If she isn't in the next set of tapings I am gonna be so mad


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

She's yet another reason we need a Breaking Ground Season 2 (fantastic season 1)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I need a minute (or a few), got... things to do...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788565156850655232


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Peyton Royce should wrestle Asuka more


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Damn fine looking woman. Her ring work is solid too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Dat ass kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Naughty toughts with the last one kadakada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton has been eating ber Booty-O's since her indie days kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Such a babe. I think she just edges Emma as the sexiest Aussie in wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@RKO361


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not enough *insert heart eyes emoji* in the world


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:clap
Watching her wrestle makes me feel warm inside...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hb:hb:hb:hb *to the green goddess*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/HatefulForthrightAmericanavocet.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

she has quite the forehead on her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

STARBOY said:


> she has quite the forehead on her.


She can go bald and still be one of the prettiest girl on the roster imo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT NYC. She made it, The Garden (sort of) roud:rusevyes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799060170286440448

























From NXT tonight :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Baeton, but I have to admitt that she looks skinnier than before


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Wrestlemania 34/35 with Peyton, Billie Kay and Nikki Cross in the card, for sure...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Boston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Takeover Toronto


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Edit: Damn, Reddit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A "few" screencaps from her NXT Takeover pre-show match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't wait to see Peyton and Sasha have stare down, forehead to forehead.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Peyton is the best talent in nxt women division atm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A breath of fresh ass or a breast of fresh air. Either way these tow are becoming wins in the section


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Peyton looks great. But where is the Billie Kay apprieciation thread?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

She's absolutely gorgeous. I'm liking the pairing with her and Billie as well, who is also beautiful. These Aussies have some solid exports.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXt Osaka screencaps


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 03


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton and Billie are starting to get over roud:rusevyes:yay


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815729452437086208
Oh Dillinger, you are one of the luckiest people on earth


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

IMHO She is the most beautiful without make up, and has one of the hottest bodies in the industry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She will be in the Fatal 4 Way for the NXT Womens Championship in Takeover San Antonio with Asuka, Nikki Cross and Billie Kay roud:rusevyesroud:rusevyesroud:rusevyesroud:rusevyes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When I thought I couldn't like this woman any more she starts tweeting about Wrestle Kingdom 11 :mark::mark::mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817587280659484672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817594189412241408
A talented, beautiful woman who has great taste in wrestling wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Indianapolis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vote you fucks

I mean, if you can vote please


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821027751163559937


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


May I ask in which twitter page you found that? They keep their relationship very private


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> May I ask in which twitter page you found that? They keep their relationship very private


Loose lips sinks ships!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Orlando


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know how high WWE are on them, but they sure have pushing them a lot, at least on their social media accounts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825035355359436800


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good luck tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825388750880505860


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Widow's peak wens3wens3wens3










Recognized


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825593294029778944


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Takeover San Antonio P01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Takeover San Antonio P02


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So does Sasha get mad every time Peyton cites in interviews that Eddie Guerrero was her inspiration to become a wrestler? 

You know because apparently Sasha has dibs on that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Takeover San Antonio P03


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Takeover San Antonio P04


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JC00 said:


> So does Sasha get mad every time Peyton cites in interviews that Eddie Guerrero was her inspiration to become a wrestler?
> 
> You know because apparently Sasha has dibs on that.


I don't think so, she always hav praised her, in fact when Sasha was asked if she could make a dream Survivor Series team she choose her despite being even more unknown than now


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HHH putting over both Billie and Peyton in his Facebook live interview after Takeover


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826050779689603073


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Mordecay said:


>


Where did you get this one from?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Where did you get this one from?


Twitter Search


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tye Dillinger, the luckiest guy on earth


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831969720349794304


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess this has to be first time any of them publicly imply they are together, since they both are very private on their relationship


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833361646336765952
Tye you lucky SOB


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Winning the triple Threat with a Perfect Plex, that bridge though wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Iconic chibis


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Bro how many restraining orders you got? lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

moveznflips_ said:


> Bro how many restraining orders you got? lol


So far none, this thread was dead so I try to keep it alive :wink2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837059919845199873


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Womens Championship match March 1st (sorry for the amount of pics, but this was the most important match of her carreer so far)

Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 03


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 04


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 05


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

She might be the best woman in the company after Alexa Bliss, in terms of facial expressions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Whoever designed that outfit is a genius


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Missed another Q&A :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis

Anyway, this wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838553236751601664


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839159019897937920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839312543969501184


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeh, I saved that photo as desktop.

Just stunning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT March 8th Screencaps


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Her ass looked amazing in those jeans.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Not only her ass, she is beautifiul even when being upset.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Courtesy of the GOAT CJ


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously though, after that last pic, the ranking is:

Peyton






The hottest Women in the World



The rest


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


That kiss at the end doe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton back after over a month without wrestling, her last match was against Asuka at the February 1st Nxt Tapings, all is good in the world again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A few more pics from Peyton's return


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Cocoa 03-23-2017


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Old video, but I haven't seen this one before during their time trying to get votes for the NXT Breakout of the Year award


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Both Billie and Peyton are trying to get the Eclipse banned, the storyline continues


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrestlemania week activities


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Axxess signing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Takeover Pre-show/tapings. The new outfit wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Being put over by Bayley and Sasha roud, they always put her over the rest of the girls on NXT 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849131506433802240


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Tye is gonna have such a great night tonight, she looks amazing, someone will be getting the 10's >>>>>>>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Tye is gonna have such a great night tonight, she looks amazing, someone will be getting the 10's >>>>>>>


I didn't know they where dating, lucky him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I didn't know they where dating, lucky him


Yes, for over a year now, they are very private about it, although she kinda acknowledged it on Twitter, look at her latest faves on Twitter


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some more from the Tv Tapings at Takover Orlando


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That new attire looks great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from tonight's NXT tv match from Takeover Orlando pre-show tapings


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Each week her character becomes better and her gear gets smaller.

Her moves may not look as strong as Asuka´s or as athletic as Ember´s but they are executed perfectly.

I only see 2 flaws from my point of view. It is impossible to hate her as a heel despite she playes her role very nice. And her wrestling skills may be used to put over more charismatic talent.

Where is the referee looking at in the ropes hold? :cesaro

BTW:



Mordecay said:


> Yes, for over a year now, they are very private about it, although she kinda acknowledged it on Twitter, look at her latest faves on Twitter


IF you look at Tye´s twitter He takes several pics with Peyton´s dog.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT April 5th 2017 Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 03


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Amazing gifs, this woman is pure talent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrestlemania Axxess match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone:sodone:sodone
:sodone:sodone:sodone
:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

That ass is money. Face got a little butter on it though iper1


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Glad she came through and posted up close full body shots.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

She got a nice cheering before her match vs Aliyah.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings April 5th 2017


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess they didn't go to the final NXT tour of Dillinger, Nakamura and The Revival


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Saint Agustine 04-14-2017


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I love her entrance, especially when she lays on the 2nd rope.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She lost to a roll up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT April 19th Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what they were doing (or thinking) when the match ended tbh


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I read somewhere that she is dating Dillinger
Is it true ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I read somewhere that she is dating Dillinger
> Is it true ?


Yeah


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah


That lucky bastard !!!!
@Mordecay why is Tye still breathing ? :justsayin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> That lucky bastard !!!!
> 
> @Mordecay why is Tye still breathing ? :justsayin


Because he makes her happy and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

She is fiiine. Enjoy watching those ladies, mostly just the sexiness though. They interest me most in NXT or keep me watching for the most part.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Because he makes her happy and that's all that matters.


You heartwarming selfless beautiful motherfucker. :applause


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently people are saying that she and Tye finally went public, wonder where that information came from, follow both of them in social media and nothing. Anyways, the best for both of them


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Just noticed that she's only 24 (thought more) and Tye is 36 (thought less)


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Just noticed that she's only 24 (thought more) and Tye is 36 (thought less)


I wonder why celebrities and sportsman have so big age gap relationship.Last time I heard Leonardo Di Caprio was dating a 19 year old girl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings April 19th


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I gues her snapchat must be private since no one seems to know hers. That's a shame


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently people are saying that she and Tye finally went public, wonder where that information came from, follow both of them in social media and nothing. Anyways, the best for both of them




I don't know where fans get pics like this that they didn't post themselves...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't know where fans get pics like this that they didn't post themselves...


That pic actually is from last year, if not before that, I remember someone posting it here, and there are a few more. Honestly, I don't know where people got it, my best guess is from one of their personal accounts, but if they got Dean and Renee's marriage certificate nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

can she actually wrestle or is she just another Emma?

we need more Charlottes and Becky's and less Eva's and Emma's


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THughes87 said:


> can she actually wrestle or is she just another Emma?
> 
> we need more Charlottes and Becky's and less Eva's and *Emma's*


Thinking Emma can't wrestle :heston


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Thinking Emma can't wrestle :heston


i havn't seen her do anything important other than tag with Santino and do a stupid dance,

but thats not what i asked

Can Peyton wrestle? or is she useless like Emma and Eva Marie?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

THughes87 said:


> can she actually wrestle or is she just another Emma?
> 
> we need more Charlottes and Becky's and less Eva's and Emma's


I dont know whether to laugh or cry about you thinking EMMA is a bad wrestler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THughes87 said:


> i havn't seen her do anything important other than tag with Santino and do a stupid dance,
> 
> but thats not what i asked
> 
> Can Peyton wrestle? or is she useless like Emma and Eva Marie?


She can, but if you think Emma can't wrestle you may think she can't either


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Kansas City


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


That's the face of a guy winning at life lol

Still don't know where people get those pics though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't know where this pic came from or if it's been posted already but.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT May 3rd 2017 Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Love her facial expresion She really knows how to look at the camera.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


That has been my favourite Peyton shoot ever, sadly i don't think WWE will ever top it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> That has been my favourite Peyton shoot ever, sadly i don't think WWE will ever top it.


God damn! :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some other Peyton fans are asking on Twitter for her to be added to the match because of Ember's injury and because she was the last one eliminated. As much as I would like to see her in another Takeover title match, it's pretty damn clear that, if she is added, she will be eating the pin (again) in the match, So I am a bit torn about it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Some other Peyton fans are asking on Twitter for her to be added to the match because of Ember's injury and because she was the last one eliminated. As much as I would like to see her in another Takeover title match, it's pretty damn clear that, if she is added, she will be eating the pin (again) in the match, So I am a bit torn about it


Would love to see her in the match and even win the title, but it's clear it's gonna be Ember or Nikki Cross to defeat Asuka unfortunately


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Would love to see her in the match and even win the title, but it's clear it's gonna be Ember or Nikki Cross to defeat Asuka unfortunately


Yeah, sadly I think that even Ruby Riot has a better chance than her of winning the title at this point


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT ST. Petesburg


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Would love to see her in the match and even win the title, but it's clear it's gonna be Ember or Nikki Cross to defeat Asuka unfortunately


On that note I hope they take the Title off Asuka soon, she just kills all the fun in the division for me right now. Its just boring watching her steamroll everyone. I'd love to see Peyton or someone else get a run.

On another note :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from yesterday's live event


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

I think they won´t gave Peyton or Billie the title to avoid the team rupture in a future. And they need to build fast Ruby and Nikki because Aliyah, Liv and Mandy are still a bit green.

Btw She gets more gorgeous each day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


So sexy, even with just a tease :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm really glad she changed her ring gear


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thanks for using chibi Peyton in your avatar @Mordecay ! Here is my little contribution to this thread:
http://i.imgur.com/FMgIYWi.gifv :banderas*

























*Yeah, I definitely prefer her old outfit with her breasts popping out :curry2.
*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Thanks for using chibi Peyton in your avatar @Mordecay ! Here is my little contribution to this thread:
> http://i.imgur.com/FMgIYWi.gifv :banderas*
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually kinda torn between that outfit and her "big match" outfit she has used both times she has a title match and at Takeover Toronto >>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am actually kinda torn between that outfit and her "big match" outfit she has used both times she has a title match and at Takeover Toronto >>



I like that outfit, but idk man you can't see her stomach, more skin the better imo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shes being a tease again today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Shes being a tease again today


homerhomer:homer

I think this is the first time she publish something in IG stories, hopefully not the last


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If this is how she is gonna use Instagram stories, i'm totally cool with it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> If this is how she is gonna use Instagram stories, i'm totally cool with it.


I don't mind if she gets a bikini sponsorship out of this and she is "forced" to post bikini pics every day >>>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As much as I love Peyton, I think she sometimes go a bit too hard on the dieting. I wish, when she gets called up to the main roster, she gets what I call "the Main roster thickness", which made girls like Sasha and Charlotte a bit curvier and sexier than when they were on NXT. Like here for example


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Live Event at Daytona Beach


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from last night's live event


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


So, they like latins :nice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton and Billie wish you a happy Mothers day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863575036711518208


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A little interview to Sasha Banks, putting over Peyton again

https://alvinology.com/2017/05/14/wwe-superstar-sasha-banks-undertaker-peyton-royce-plane-rides/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The tease is real


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone



Was just coming here to post this, glad she delivered.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Peyton in those pants :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> @Mordecay


:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone

IG Stories is the best thing in the history of mankind homerhomerhomer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce's new Topps Card


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Her deciding to use IG Stories was the best thing ever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings May 25th 2017


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is love, Peyton is life :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Last three


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's NXT. I love these girls


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Orlando June 1st 2017


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Aberdeen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from NXT Aberdeen. Apparently she has a new gear (not sure from the lightning), looking homerhomerhomerhomer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From WWE's webpage. The first pic :zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No IG Stories lately feelsbadman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> No IG Stories lately feelsbadman


She hasn't even posted a selfie in a while, it kinda sucks. I guess Billie's snapchat and the NXT tv/house shows pics will have to do it for now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT June 07th 2017 Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These two are obnoxiously entertaining


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872893230844702721


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> These two are obnoxiously entertaining
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872893230844702721


:Rollins I can see myself in this video!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Download Festival Day 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Day 2 of the Download Festival


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From Billie's Snapchat, they share a bed wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Been missing her using IG stories as much as the dog missed her :laugh::grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Howdy cowgirl wens3kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't find the original anywhere, so if you could help a friend it would be much appreciated :grin2:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I was once within a few feet of her backstage at an NXT show (Alexa too). Two of the most beautiful women I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT June 21st 2017 highlights


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT June 21st Screencaps


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Gainesville


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A few more from Gainesville


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New WWE.com render.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Today has been a good day of Peyton pics, lately she hasn't been posting as much as she used to


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Billie's snapchat clap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

What a cleavage OMG


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm gonna need more pics of Peyton on that patriotic bikini kadawens3:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish I knew how to gif Snapchat posts in high quality, anyway, happy Independence day kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:rusevkadawens3:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was hoping more pics of that patriotic bikini since it is 4th of July, but I guess this is fine as well


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this one I didn't have kada


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope she is ok, she hasn't wrestled in a couple of weeks and this make me worried a little bit, maybe I'm just reading too much into it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883878676047200258


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess she was just skiing kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope that all this time off she is getting doesn't mean something bad for her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks fucking incredible in those jeans (and in pretty much everything, but still) kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings July 12th


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cathy and Peyton in the same video kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Cocoa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so pretty fml (I have the exact same face of the guy behind it :grin2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tampa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder who is taking the pics since Tye is in Philladelphia for Battlegroung :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky dog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

homerokadakadakada









@Cleavage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i see you.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> homerokadakadakada


:sodone wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Crystal River


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Loving all the cleavages she has been rocking as of late rusevkada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Did Peyton get braces?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


> Did Peyton get braces?


Yup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New Topps Card. Sadly they don't sell that stuff here :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not much material lately, it kinda sucks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This may very well be the best pic she has ever posted okada:rusevwens3:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> This may very well be the best pic she has ever posted okada:rusevwens3:banderas


wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked so good in tonight's NXT :homer. In other news, water is wet and sky is blue

She seems about to put over Ruby though :mj2


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> She looked so good in tonight's NXT :homer. In other news, water is wet and sky is blue
> 
> She seems about to put over Ruby though :mj2



Peyton looks hotter than ever!! trips5:done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks so good with the black hair :homer.

I have a bad feeling that she will be eating an elbow drop tonight since Kairi is debuting in NXT house shows :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, she didn't ate the elbow (Billie did), but her team was the one losing. They team up with Shayna Baszler, which has to be one of the weirdest team ups in a while.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895721612745592832


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

:sodone She looks sooo awesome! Damn hot! :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :homer


Them legs though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Them legs though.


Like some dude posted on Reddit: "Those are fuck me boots if I've ever seen some" :lol

But not just "Them legs", more like "Them Everything" :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Jacksonville


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so hot she even looks good when she goes hard on the fake tan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine she was injured a few weeks ago and I guess I wasn't wrong. Glad to see she apparently has recovered. That shirt lol, Tye, you lucky SOB


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

She looks hot with fake tan, but she looks even hotter without tan.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton, on skin tight jeans... homer:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897979623232782336


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor NXT guys have been stuck on the airport for hours. All the wait just to lose against Ruby on the Takeover pre-show most likely :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898727882754846720


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently they finally got a plane, hope they have a safe trip and get some rest

This had me :lmao, I love these girls, imitating Vince and Shane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My girl won at Takeover and she got a decent pop roud

Besides looking unbelievable


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from Brooklyn, loving both outfits


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I am gonna fill this thread with pics and gifs, she looked incredible tonight, in more ways than one :homer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900512585962856448


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I am gonna fill this thread with pics and gifs, she looked incredible tonight, in more ways than one :homer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900512585962856448



That pop for her though :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My favourite one :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Mordecay *I caught you slippin :cudi! How are these not here already?!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Mordecay *I caught you slippin :cudi! How are these not here already?!*


I usually like to make the gifs myself lol, and some of those I already posted them, just longer versions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I said I was going to spam the thread, so here we go


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Legit BOSS Told you, I like to make the gifs myself :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Mordecay *You need to go ahead and fork over the $10 so you can shower your profile with pretty Peyton gifs.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings August 24th


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Bartow


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

She's hot but people complain about Sasha Banks having a huge forehead and so does Peyton Royce.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I thinks she's super hot and all, but IMO she isn't even the hottest girl in Iconic. Billie Kay is all kinds of sexy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Peyton is BAE!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These pics are 2 years apart, it is kinda sad that, if you compare both pics, the only girls still on NXT are Peyton, Billie and Aaliyah


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> These pics are 2 years apart, it is kinda sad that, if you compare both pics, the only girls still on NXT are Peyton, Billie and Aaliyah


MILF EVE TORRES and BAETON ROYCE!!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903067549641850881


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Legit BOSS I know you like them boobies >

https://giant.gfycat.com/ColorlessConcernedCoelacanth.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OddballThirdElectriceel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MellowShamefulImperialeagle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Glad she got the win tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta love Aussie women and their love for bikinis


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Did I die and I went to heaven?

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
:dead2:dead2:dead2:dead2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know these are already posted, but these are a bit higher quality, cropped versions, well, because those kind of pics deserve to be in the highest quality possible :grin2:>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I'm jumping on this band hammer. A talented woman, bright personality and a beautiful woman in NXT. Her and Billy are funny as fuck. :tucky :benson :benson1*_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I wish she posted more stuff of herself instead of her dog :grin2:. That been said, if she posts more bikini pics like the last ones she posted I may :krillin3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wish she posted more stuff of herself instead of her dog :grin2:. That been said, if she posts more bikini pics like the last ones she posted I may :krillin3


Yeah, theres been a ton of dog spam lately : /


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The dog spam has been real last few days


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HeartyBreakableAmericangoldfinch.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WaterloggedThoseKoala.webm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT September 13th Screencaps


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some old ones


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My 2 favorites


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Iconic Duo annoying the NXT locker room


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Their first NXT gear, the one they used when they tagged for the first time on NXT, how far they have come roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Lowell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Iconic Throwback


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Pretty cool to see their first gear that they had together again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


My dirty mind thinks that is not the first time they've "slept" together :curry2:cena5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Kingston (place looked empty af for what I've seen)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Bethlehem


































Don't know what they were doing there tbh:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911746706240364544


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from NXT Bethlehem


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912192021246423040


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Throwback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For next week's NXT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton facials >>>>>>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


That skirt, those legs. 

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton didn't had a match, but damn she looked hot as hell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That entrance though :book


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings October 04th


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT October 04th


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so fucking hot


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

White tight pants, jeans, leather shorts. Peyton is bringing her A game these tapings.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol she burnt the cookies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> lol she burnt the cookies


Good thing she is in one of those programs where they deliver your food already made at home lol.

Tbf probably Tye asked for a quickie after last night pics and that's why the cookies got burned >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky dog


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Lucky dog


she has an amazing smile


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

roud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918270120660647936


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT October 11th 2017 Screencaps Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 03


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so sexy :homer. The last 3 gifs kada:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I may not be able to post much starting next week, so might as well I spam while I can :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

https://twitter.com/WWENXT/status/919611694724235265


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky dog :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These two are walking memes :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Daytona Beach


































One thrownack pic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

@CJ @Mordecay Can't believe I wasn't invited in that Peyton group :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> @CJ @Mordecay Can't believe I wasn't invited in that Peyton group :sadbecky


Sorry but that Peyton group is just for die hard Peyton fans only.



Spoiler: Truth



j/k It was made purely for 3 things banter :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT October 25th Screencaps


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

dayum....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Peyton in dem white jeans tho! :done:done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Booty though kada










































Booty look so fine even Billie was copping a feel :sodone:dead2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone


:sodone :sodone wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone


Holy...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


With the amount of sexy mirror selfies she posts I almost sure she has "Paige-like" pics somewhere :book.

If those ever leak I will go on cardiac arrest, so if you don't see me comment you know why :lol

But honestly, I wish they never leak, those things hurt womens careers a lot and that's the last thing I want.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She makes any pair of jeans look unbelievable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was just about to mention how nice her booty looked in those jeans wens3

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT November 09th 2017 Screencaps


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Peyton :hb:woo

In honor of her birthday, I am gonna post my favorite Peyton pics :grin2:>


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy Birtday Peyton!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yo I take back what I said, Peyton > Billie by miles


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Kinda OT: Why do people think Billie Kay got a boob job? Her boobs aren't that big and I don't remember her missing any time, let alone enough to heal from surgery.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Kinda OT: Why do people think Billie Kay got a boob job? Her boobs aren't that big and I don't remember her missing any time, let alone enough to heal from surgery.


Last year she was like 6 months without wrestling, not even on house shows. Then she returned with her boobs a little bit bigger (maybe it was the bra or the weight gain, I don't know) and she had a mini push in which she "debuted" in a random SD, and then got a couple of wins that let her face Ember in her debut match at Takeover Brooklyn II.


Anyways


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Not a huge fan of any of her attires, but I think this is the best one she ever had


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Forgive me for being insensitive, but anyone else see how much skinnier she got in her time in NXT? Like I remember when she first started doing the Venus Fly Trap stuff, and she looked like this:



















And then she went away for the longest time, and when she was back she looked like this:










Don't get me wrong, she looks amazing no matter what. But do I kind of miss thicker Peyton, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Forgive me for being insensitive, but anyone else see how much skinnier she got in her time in NXT? Like I remember when she first started doing the Venus Fly Trap stuff, and she looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that actually happens quite a lot in the Performance Cente. They go really hard into the fitness aspect and having the lowest % of fat possible. Compare Charlotte, Paige, Sasha and Becky from their time on NXT to their time on the main roster, they all got a lot ticker and curvier after a few months. I guess we can expect the same with Peyton when she gets called up. And I agree with you, she was hotter with a couple of extra pounds in her body, but I still think she is the hottest girl on WWE. Maybe she dropped the weight to give the rest of the girls a chance :grin2:


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Great ass, no doubt, but that huge forehead is a huge turnoff. 

I'd still get down and pray to her... from behind.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

She is five minutes (and heat on main roster) away from getting Sasha treatment with her hairline.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton in them leather shorts wens3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930974995722805248


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT November 15th Screencaps


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She looked smoking hot in that outfit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She does have the support of most of the HW, I hope that helps a little bit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Peyton Royce*_


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Peyton looks really good tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:sodone 

She should keep this attire (minus the flowers crown)

When she entered I was like


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Takeover War Games Pre Show Screencaps


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Takeover War Games Screencaps part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mordecay again." The forum apparently doesn't want me to hand you the rep you deserve.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mordecay again." The forum apparently doesn't want me to hand you the rep you deserve.


I don't mind getting reps, as long people enjoy the pics and more people become fan of her I am happy :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I don't mind getting reps, as long people enjoy the pics and more people become fan of her I am happy :grin2:


on a different note your posts don't look the same without all the Peyton stuff


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> on a different note your posts don't look the same without all the Peyton stuff


Yeah, it sucks, but a bet is a bet and I am a man of my word. But it's only until Sunday, so hopefully she posts a new great pic this week to use lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> :sodone
> 
> She should keep this attire (minus the flowers crown)


Imo I thought the flower headpiece added to the outfit and made her look that much more stunning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully her and Billie are called up soon, its pointless keeping them in HHH's vanity project/Indy wankfest just to keep putting over HHH's girls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Hopefully her and Billie are called up soon, its pointless keeping them in HHH's vanity project/Indy wankfest just to keep putting over HHH's girls.


Well, they sure are gonna start putting over HHH's girls soon enough. Scheduled for next week's NXT










Anyways


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well, they sure are gonna start putting over HHH's girls soon enough. Scheduled for next week's NXT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a shame. I've said it a hundred times before but WWE's refusal to get behind wrestlers who have got over and grown and have really earned a good push is tragic. There's no reason to just keep jobbing the Iconic Duo out as NXT cycles through HHH's latest pet dominating everyone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Thats a shame. I've said it a hundred times before but WWE's refusal to get behind wrestlers who have got over and grown and have really earned a good push is tragic. There's no reason to just keep jobbing the Iconic Duo out as NXT cycles through HHH's latest pet dominating everyone.


It is kinda sad really. They jobbed to the 4HW when they were on their way out, then they jobbed to the next crop of NXT women (Alexa, Carmella, Nia, Dana) and even when those were called up they keep jobbing to Asuka, Ember and co. despite getting a bit over. The only "serious" push they have ever gotten was the one Peyton got after this year's Summerslam and she handle it very well, hell, you could argue she got the biggest pop of the 4 women in the 4 way, but what does she gets as a reward? More people she has to put over. Ironically, she has the same luck than her boyfriend Tye Dillinger had in NXT, he also got over but he still had to put over people until the end of his run.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's so beautiful :flabbynsting


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrestlemania Pre-Sale Party November 16th 2017


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Of all the acts in NXT, this was the one I wanted called up more than any other. If given a chance to cut promos and show personalities, I think The Iconic Duo could be really fun and effective. 

Maybe it will turn out to be a blessing in disguise? I mean, avoiding other higher profile calls up lately? Perhaps they become a breakout draft surprise next year. 

Regardless, great gif and pic posting, Mordecay.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol the pizza place sent her the wrong order so they had to redeliver the correct order so now she has all this food..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:done

I will be out of internet for a few days, so you will have to take care of the thread for a while. Make me proud lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :done
> 
> I will be out of internet for a few days, so you will have to take care of the thread for a while. Make me proud lol


I got you :up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Tapings November 29th


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT November 29th 2017


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dat booty though kadawens3:book










No wonder Tye is "going public" on Instagram lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT November 29th 2017 Screencaps Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT November 29th 2017 Screencaps Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT November 29th 2017 Screencaps Part 03


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuuuuuuuuuck :sodone:dead2


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

she's just so....damn beautiful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This might be an older picture but I'm pretty sure it's the first time I've seen it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This might be an older picture but I'm pretty sure it's the first time I've seen it.


That sure is new to me too, and probably is gonna kill me kada:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton's last few pics are better than the Paige leaks, Christmas sure is coming early this year >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are back in Australia for the holydays, they reunited with fellow aussie wrestler Shazza Mckenzie


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT December 13th Screencaps Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT December 13th Screencaps Part 02


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I don't like Roman, but I had to use it :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Damn kada



Imagine coming down X-mas morning and shes laying next to the tree in this outfit :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Imagine coming down X-mas morning and shes laying next to the tree in this outfit :sodone


She wouldn't be keeping that outfit for much longer if that's the case :book. I bet Tye would ask for that after she is back from Australia, that lucky SOB.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear she has been giving the best Christmas gifts this year wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I swear she has been giving the best Christmas gifts this year wens3



:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone 

When I saw her IG Stories earlier was hoping a bikini shot was coming, glad she came through for us.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> When I saw her IG Stories earlier was hoping a bikini shot was coming, glad she came through for us.


Is it just me or Tye put a ring on it? Not sure which is the correct hand lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Is it just me or Tye put a ring on it? Not sure which is the correct hand lol


Was gonna ask you the same thing lol, though im pretty sure its supposed to be on the left hand.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so cute :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks so good there


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*After seeing Peyton hold that child, I would say she would make such a beautiful and flawless mother. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Christmas Eve to everyone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't read the post before, but apparently she got a new tattoo, hopefully it is small, she is perfect just the way she is right now.












Mango13 said:


> Was gonna ask you the same thing lol, though im pretty sure its supposed to be on the left hand.


:hmmm. Well this sure is interesting lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945066271644598272


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is quite lovely :zayn3


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> This might be an older picture but I'm pretty sure it's the first time I've seen it.


Fuck Dillinger...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Fuck Dillinger...


Oh I'm sure she did. I'm sure she did indeed. :laugh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose there was a big wrestlers party for the new year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New Profile pic for WWE's website


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So do you think they are finally gonna pull the trigger and call them up with the rumble?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't want Peyton to join the main roster with her jobber theme :sadbecky 
Give her a new one.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I don't want Peyton to join the main roster with her jobber theme :sadbecky
> Give her a new one.


I didn't like her theme at the start, but it's grown on me a lot actually lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I didn't like her theme at the start, but it's grown on me a lot actually lol


Same, it's not great, but it is catchy after a few listens lol. At least is not as bad as Foxy's or Brie's.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bringing the heat


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Same, it's not great, but it is catchy after a few listens lol. At least is not as bad as Foxy's or Brie's.


IMO it's worse than Brie's :justsayin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I usually wouldn't post this here and just post it in the other Peyton thread, but since this one sees more action and they need as many votes as they can, I will make an exception

The Iconic Duo is nominated for both Female Star of the Year and Overall Star of the Year, so vote for them on Twitter using #IconicDuo with both #NXTAwardFemale and #NXTAwardOverall. They may never get a championship (even though they deserve one), but at least we can make them win this one, let's make this happen again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am just praying and starting to impatient here, I want this company to finally pull the trigger on her already. She is more than well ready for a title run. *_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I was about to post that it has been a while since she posted a pic kada:sodonewens3:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I was about to post that it has been a while since she posted a pic kada:sodonewens3:banderas



Great way to start actively posting again imo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I said, she looked amazing in those jeans while collecting votes :book (and the haircut is not bad)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I forgot No Way José was still alive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Iconic kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Every that passes I am getting more confident to say that she got boob surgery. No complains here, she looks amazing :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Bruh

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Peyton Royce, new chesticles yes?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Neither of the Iconic Duo made the Rumble


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She didn't needed the surgery kada:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She didn't needed the surgery kada:homer


I don't think so either but i'm not complaining about it and I doubt Tye is either haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



This photo need to be cropped just a little lower lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This photo need to be cropped just a little lower lol


Apparently she has been body shamed for the alleged boob job, which I think it's stupid if someone did it. I mean, I still think that she didn't need any work done (and she implies she hasn't had any work done, but I am still not sure), but even if she did, if she is happy with it and doesn't interfere with her wrestling then more power to her, she looks amazing either way.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently she has been body shamed for the alleged boob job, which I think it's stupid if someone did it. I mean, I still think that she didn't need any work done (and she implies she hasn't had any work done, but I am still not sure), but even if she did, if she is happy with it and doesn't interfere with her wrestling then more power to her, she looks amazing either way.


People suck


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently she has been body shamed for the alleged boob job, which I think it's stupid if someone did it. I mean, I still think that she didn't need any work done (and she implies she hasn't had any work done, but I am still not sure), but even if she did, if she is happy with it and doesn't interfere with her wrestling then more power to her, she looks amazing either way.


This pretty much. 

I am intrigued to see if the rumors are true though, just curious.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> She didn't needed the surgery kada:homer


Boob job ? When did she get one ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Boob job ? When did she get one ?


It's all speculation at this point, but it would explain a lot of things: Why she haven't been wrestling since November, the lack of pics from her and Billie in social media and the fact that Peyton does look a bit bigger in certain part of her body in the few recent pics she has posted.

http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/re...ars-have-disappeared-from-tv-and-live-events/


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope not, as you said, she didn't need it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Still my favourite segment with those two. They're hilariously annoying
https://streamable.com/9ushd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Still my favourite segment with those two. They're hilariously annoying
> https://streamable.com/9ushd


Yeah, I loved that segment, both of them are just walking memes :lol, their overrections to everything are priceless


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I loved that segment, both of them are just walking memes :lol, their overrections to everything are priceless


It makes for an amazing reaction gif too.

Wrestling forum should get it added


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thicc Peyton in the indies kada:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There really isn't much to post about her these days, she isn't posting current pics lately, I suppose it has to be with the body shaming she received and well, if the rumours are true, she is saving the surprise lol. Anyways, there have been some tryouts at the PC today and they posted this lol


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Can't wait until they're called up.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from her time on the indies, waiting for her comeback :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least is something current, she is so pretty :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just to keep the thread alive since there is nothing from her :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Interesting that, with all the talk of Billie's new render, she posts a pic where you can only see her from behind lol

Booty looking more than fine though kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Interesting that, with all the talk of Billie's new render, she posts a pic where you can only see her from behind lol
> 
> Booty looking more than fine though kada



First thing I thought of when I seen this picture was "now turn around"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd wreck her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> First thing I thought of when I seen this picture was "now turn around"


I think both views are very nice >:book


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I think both views are very nice >:book


I love the view, her ass is amazing lol, but the suspense is killing me. I need to know the _*TRUTH*_. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YEAH SO WHERE ARE DEM TITS :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


kadawens3:banderas:sodone

Today is Tye's birthday, I guess we know what will be his birthday gift. Some guys just have all the luck >

She is in Egypt lol

@Lariat From Hell, @Leon Knuckles we got confirmation, I repeat, we got confirmation >


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> kadawens3:banderas:sodone
> 
> Today is Tye's birthday, I guess we know what will be his birthday gift. Some guys just have all the luck >
> 
> ...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It's hard for me to tell if she got a boob job or not, with the push up bras she wears

https://i.redd.it/nhs21nsrvlnz.jpg

I'll say it again though, neither of them needed it. Billie and Peyton's tatas were great before.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It's hard for me to tell if she got a boob job or not, with the push up bras she wears
> 
> https://i.redd.it/nhs21nsrvlnz.jpg
> 
> I'll say it again though, neither of them needed it. Billie and Peyton's tatas were great before.


That's when you can tell is a good boob job, when you can't tell the difference.

But she did, imo she doesn't seem to be wearing a bra in those latest pics, yet her boobs look as big as she was wearing one and they look rounder.

And I do agree with you, they didn't need it, but you can't deny that the results are :homer.

What worries me is that there will be so many "Iconic Duo" bad jokes after this, I hope they are ready.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

God, no chick _needs_ fucking breast implants, that line gets so fucking old lol.


And yeah, she looks good and I hope she's happy. Can't wait for them to hopefully have a main roster debut after WM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That flexability though, imagine its a ton of fun if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That flexability though, imagine its a ton of fun if ya know what I mean.


I know exactly what you mean, that's one of the first thing I noticed when she debuted in NXT back in 2015.


















I mean, she was a ballet dancer, so there is that. Still, it probably is "a lot of fun" at other things, like you say >


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I know exactly what you mean, that's one of the first thing I noticed when she debuted in NXT back in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My girl already doing the job to Ronda :mj2










I think she has a whole box of "Perfect 10" t-shirts :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That girl on the right is cute too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Billie and Peyton, they are gonna miss Johnny, he loves them deep down inside :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I hope this means they are coming back soon.

And fuck me, Peyton looks unbelievable in those skin tight jeans :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I hope this means they are coming back soon.
> 
> And fuck me, Peyton looks unbelievable in those skin tight jeans :homer


She always looks so fucking good in jeans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She always looks so fucking good in jeans.


I just noticed, Tye finally put a ring on it. Can't blame him if he did, she is a keeper.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Good to see her posting pics more often now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Good to see her posting pics more often now


Now if she could just use IG stories on like a daily basis lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An old one










Part of the crew helping Ronda


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Guys, I think I die :done

That's a cute tattoo, I wonder if that's the one she got in Australia or if she had it before


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Guys, I think I die :done
> 
> That's a cute tattoo, I wonder if that's the one she got in Australia or if she had it before



Was gonna say has she always had that tattoo?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Was gonna say has she always had that tattoo?


Not sure, I mean this pic is a bit old (from her time in the indies) and no tattoo










So I don't know when exactly she got it, I mean apparently she got a tattoo during her time in Australia back in December, but I think this photoshoot was prior to that trip. Either way I think is cute, not too big. As long as she doesn't go crazy like Paige I am fine with tattoos like this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Now if she could just use IG stories on like a daily basis lol


Apparently she is starting to use it on a daily basis again... too bad is mostly dog spam and walks by the lake where she doesn't appear.

After yesterday I want to see if she is hiding more secret tattoos :curry2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently she is starting to use it on a daily basis again... too bad is mostly dog spam and walks by the lake where she doesn't appear.
> 
> After yesterday I want to see if she is hiding more secret tattoos :curry2


When I said I wished she used it more I didn't mean pictures of sunsets and dog spam : /


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Dog spam continues


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ANY NEW TITTY PICS??? :banderas

SAME FOR THE OTHER ONE BILLIE KAY wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ANY NEW TITTY PICS??? :banderas
> 
> SAME FOR THE OTHER ONE BILLIE KAY wens3


I think she misunderstood when people were asking for pics of "her puppies" since all she is posting are pics of her dog.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The Dog spam continues


At least she was in the pic this time though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> At least she was in the pic this time though.


Yeah, there is that at least, she is so pretty that the pic is a thousand times better just because she is in it :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if they are comparing boobies now :grin2:. Peyton showing off though kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if they are comparing boobies now :grin2:. Peyton showing off though kada


We need a bikini shot with the new boobs asap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> We need a bikini shot with the new boobs asap


You want me dead don't you? I thought you like me lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or does it seem that she gained a couple extra pounds? Not complaining if she did, the opposite actually :book


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

1000th post yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only she could lower the camera just a little bit more, the tease lol

Bf6C9yxHYf_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I am out of internet atm, not sure for how long, but she is worth to run out of data lol.

The boob job looks amazing kada done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So many pics today and me without internet :mj2

She looked stunning today, there are not enough heart eyes to make her justice


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So many pics today and me without internet :mj2


You know what the means right? means you need to be without internet more often.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> You know what the means right? means you need to be without internet more often.


:vincefu

I think I will be without internet for a while though, so take care of the thread lol, I may need to download her IG posts from here since IG takes all my data, so keep it updated :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :vincefu
> 
> I think I will be without internet for a while though, so take care of the thread lol, I may need to download her IG posts from here since IG takes all my data, so keep it updated :grin2:


Without net for a while? feelsbadman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Without net for a while? feelsbadman


The disadvantages of living on a 3rd world country :mj2, high price internet, my data only is only good enough for twitter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, she is showing off big time lately and I love it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Citrus Spring. I think Peyton is a little bit ticker now, not sure if it is because she couldn't do much physical effort while she was recovering or she decided to put more muscle, but she looks great


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more


































Special mention to this one. Like I said, a couple extra pounds don't hurt her at all :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If we could get a pic from the front that would be awesome lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The tease kada. If she could turn a little bit more :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The tease kada. If she could turn a little bit more :book



Is this from SnapChat? I don't see anything on IG Stories...I wish people would just stop using Snapchat the newest update made it complete aids.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Is this from SnapChat? I don't see anything on IG Stories...I wish people would just stop using Snapchat the newest update made it complete aids.


Billie's snapchat, she still uses it. And you are right, that fucking thing shows me the stories of everyone but the people I follow :fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Fort Pierce. In the main event, right where she belongs



















































































I :lmao at this


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She likes wrestling, she likes Friends, seriously, can she get any better?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> She likes wrestling, she likes Friends, seriously, can she get any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


She'd be an 11 if she liked me too :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> She'd be an 11 if she liked me too :fact


She would be perfect if she was single lol, sadly, Tye hit the jackpot there.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

gawd damn tye is a lucky man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from NXT Fort Pierce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not even sorry for the spam lol, I missed her and I am happy to see her back in action

She does have the best reactions :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The tan piece of cloth between the boobs on her gear needs to go.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The tan piece of cloth between the boobs on her gear needs to go.


The black part as well >


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The black part as well >


ALL THE PARTS :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I feel like Billie Kay got hotter but Peyton Royce kinda stayed the same.

BOOBS CAN PLAY TRICKS ON THE MIND :banderas


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Why the hell did she get a boob job? She had nice boobs already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple of magazine scans


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The rope gets in the way :fuck










They look like they are about to kiss in this one :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from the Citrus Spring house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even without make up she is so stunning


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from Fort Pierce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is the best :lol:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE.com did this video, I do hope it turns out in some weekly thing, but I don't have my hopes up










Peyton does look unbelievable in skin tight jeans kada


















Here is the video, if anyone wants to see it, it's quite funny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I stand by my beliefs that Billie is the hotter one of the two, but Peyton is damn sexy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She had the first match at NXT Daytona tonight, to surprise of no one she lost to Kairi by submission :mj2. The good news is that she already is having singles matches again, the bad thing is that she is losing all the matches, usually Billie took the pins/submission



















































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974431885739864065


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Daytona Beach




























































































































>


I know you probably will like these the most @Lariat From Hell >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BTW If anyone wants to know what Peyton was doing in those over the top pics, she was mocking Kairi's Pirate march to the corner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974434250006069257


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Goddammit, those new tits are fucking _killing me_.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New Profile pic kada


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like she put on a little weight (barely noticeable though), she looks great


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I was too busy checking their Q&A to check IG, but done

Seriously though, in the hotness scale, the gap between her and the rest of the girls is getting bigger each passing day. The new boobs fit perfectly and the couple extra pounds, everything just kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Largo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully her and Billie make the Battle Royal at Mania. No point in having them languish in NXT any longer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Hopefully her and Billie make the Battle Royal at Mania. No point in having them languish in NXT any longer.


Not like their chances are any better with Alesnar, Nia and Ronda in one side and Charlotte and Asuka in the other.

She and Billie had a tag match against Kairi and Ember. They lost to surprise of no one (sadly they didn't stand a chance to begin with). 


























The "good" news is that Peyton wasn't pinned this time, the bad news, well, let's just say she didn't looked very good at the end, I don't know why the agents try so hard to make them look ridiculous.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Not like their chances are any better with Alesnar, Nia and Ronda in one side and Charlotte and Asuka in the other.
> 
> She and Billie had a tag match against Kairi and Ember. They lost to surprise of no one (sadly they didn't stand a chance to begin with).
> 
> ...


WWE love to embarrass their heels.

It is sadly safe to assume that the Iconic Duo wont fare very well on the Main Roster. Ember Moon and Baszler are really the only women in NXT that stand a chance of going anywhere on the Main Roster. But at least out of NXT we'll see more of Peyton and Billie and the change of scenery, and change of opponents will be nice. My big problem with NXT especially the women is it just feels like anyone who isn't a HHH project is just going to be jobbed out to those who are HHH projects. And that's been the story of the Iconic Duos time in NXT. 

I think you're not a fan of the Bellas, but a Bellas v Iconic Duo feud could be really good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> WWE love to embarrass their heels.
> 
> It is sadly safe to assume that the Iconic Duo wont fare very well on the Main Roster. Ember Moon and Baszler are really the only women in NXT that stand a chance of going anywhere on the Main Roster. But at least out of NXT we'll see more of Peyton and Billie and the change of scenery, and change of opponents will be nice. My big problem with NXT especially the women is it just feels like anyone who isn't a HHH project is just going to be jobbed out to those who are HHH projects. And that's been the story of the Iconic Duos time in NXT.
> 
> I think you're not a fan of the Bellas, but a Bellas v Iconic Duo feud could be really good.


I think a feud with the Bellas would be great for them... if they go over, which I don't think they will. I mean, the Bellas are 2 of the most popular women in WWE, what better way to get the Iconic Duo over than beat them since both acts are similar? But if The Womens Rumble taught me something is that the Bellas still want the spotlight and the accolades, there was no reason of having both of them in the final 3.

And while it would be nice to see them against new opponents, I don't know if they even will get the chance, they have done such a great job with Absolution and the Riott Squad that i am dreading the day they get called up and I most likely won't see them on tv for months.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know it's an unpopular opinion but with the Women's roster being so bloated and it soon to be even more bloated after Mania now would be the perfect time to introduce Women's tag titles and it would be perfect for the Iconic Duo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I think a feud with the Bellas would be great for them... if they go over, which I don't think they will. I mean, the Bellas are 2 of the most popular women in WWE, what better way to get the Iconic Duo over than beat them since both acts are similar? But if The Womens Rumble taught me something is that the Bellas still want the spotlight and the accolades, there was no reason of having both of them in the final 3.
> 
> And while it would be nice to see them against new opponents, I don't know if they even will get the chance, they have done such a great job with Absolution and the Riott Squad that i am dreading the day they get called up and I most likely won't see them on tv for months.


Honestly though, even just working a losing feud with the Bellas would be an improvement from where Peyton is now though. Where she largely just floats from match to match jobbing. They might lose the feud, but the Bellas would put them over along the way. They've never been the sort to just steamroll other women, look at Nikkis Carmella feud. She goyt her ass kicked every week for three months straight. The Bellas in the final three was a good way to make the womens Rumble a little bit unpredictable. Because Nikki Bella is one of the few that everyone can see being the one to beat Asuka. It was a better final three/two than say Asuka vs Bayley, Sasha or Becky, where we know there's zero chance they'd go over Asuka, at least not anytime soon.

They lucked out in not being called up as a part of Absolution/Riot Squad. That was clearly just about getting the numbers up for the Rumble.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Largo










































































































I must say, I am impressed with how strong she actually is, Billie is not a small woman, yet she lifts her up and carries her with one arm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from NXT Largo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Mango13 it seems that she got rid off the tan cloth thing you hated lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> @Mango13 it seems that she got rid off the tan cloth thing you hated lol



See that looks a million times better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Lariat From Hell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The only way I find Shayna bearable :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is wet >. I found hilarious that a lot of people found out about the Bryan news because of this IG stories post


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An old one


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No new "Iconic or Not" episode, I hope it wasn't just a one off, but there was a behind the scenes video in the NXT IG page. Peyton shows you the Iconic way of using a fidget spinner :lol










The clip


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were part of the Meet and Greet at NXT Lakeland, how lucky they were, getting pics and autographs with them for 20 dollars or so


























































Billie in leather pants kada
Peyton in skin thight white jeans :done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


National Puppy Day...

Not the kind of "puppies" I was expecting to see from her today when she announced she was going to be in that live event, but at the end she only did that M&G and was acting as a valet of a jobber alongside Billie, dissapointing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> National Puppy Day...
> 
> Not the kind of "puppies" I was expecting to see from her today when she announced she was going to be in that live event, but at the end she only did that M&G and was acting as a valet of a jobber alongside Billie, dissapointing.


I'm hoping they will be treated better once they get called up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm hoping they will be treated better once they get called up.


My hopes are not that high tbh, they probably will be booked to be the female version of Breezango :fuckthis, that if they actually keep them together. 

Either way, while today wasn't a really good day for her, can't really complain that much when she wears them white jeans though :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again, no match this week, just accompaning Dijak in his match against Oney :fuck, they kinda have a feud with Oney going on this week. I really hope this valet thing is just a 1 week thing and they are not actually thinking in transition her into a managerial role. I mean, she would be great, but she is so much better than just that.










































































































































And, of course they can't even win a match as valets either


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

@Mordecay Are Tye and Peyton engaged?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Berakos said:


> @Mordecay Are Tye and Peyton engaged?


I think so, she has been wearing what it seems to be an engagement ring in some of her pics (even in the "Iconic or Not" video) and she is not as quiet about her relationship as she used to be.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from NXT Tampa










































































I think the pants were a bit tight, even for her lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I noticed she always post at least one pic on Sundays, them boobs look huge in this one kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I noticed she always post at least one pic on Sundays, them boobs look huge in this one kada


Can't wait till she posts a bikini shot with the new rack


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure from which game is this one


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Holy fucking hell, her boobs look huge in that pic from today. That top is struggling for dear life.



Spoiler: "Please save me!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is also straight fire


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here is a few more , don't no when from.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder who is the one recording :hmmm

I imagine it probably is Tye since it is his day off. They used to share a car with No Way Jose and Apollo, but apparently that stopped once Apollo was called up and NWD barely appears on NXT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Back in green


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Cocoa. They finally won a match :rusevyes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from NXT Cocoa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting them abs back, which probably means we are getting "better" pics soon, if you know what I mean :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone


I love that she still hasn't bought any new clothes, so the tops are barely holding on for dear life with the new boobies kada. The day she fiinally posts bikini pics :krillin3:dead2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay So do you think shes going to get called up after Mania? if so what show do you think it will be on? I gotta be honest she is one of the only ones i'm looking forward to seeing getting called up atm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> @Mordecay So do you think shes going to get called up after Mania? if so what show do you think it will be on? I gotta be honest she is one of the only ones i'm looking forward to seeing getting called up atm.


I am scared to death about her future lol. As much as I would like to hear her theme song the RAW or SD after Mania, I am not sure how would they handle her and Billie. Riott Squad and Absolution are basically jobbers at this point, and with Asuka and Ronda killing both divisions I am not sure how much of a chance they will have. I am guessing they probably will be on Smackdown, although I wish they were on RAW, since Asuka is likely to move to SD if she wins the title and with Ronda as a part timer and 1 more hour of programming they have a better chance, besides I want them as far away as possible from :trolldog. They really don't have much to do on NXT either, I am guessing Ember will be called up after dropping the title to Shayna, Shayna will feud with Dakota and Kairi and they will push new girls (Candice, Bianca, Lacey), so they may be on a limbo of sorts.

BTW, that first pic... she not only has a killer body, she is so freaking pretty :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am scared to death about her future lol. As much as I would like to hear her theme song the RAW or SD after Mania, I am not sure how would they handle her and Billie. Riott Squad and Absolution are basically jobbers at this point, and with Asuka and Ronda killing both divisions I am not sure how much of a chance they will have. I am guessing they probably will be on Smackdown, although I wish they were on RAW, since Asuka is likely to move to SD if she wins the title and with Ronda as a part timer and 1 more hour of programming they have a better chance, besides I want them as far away as possible from :trolldog. They really don't have much to do on NXT either, I am guessing Ember will be called up after dropping the title to Shayna, Shayna will feud with Dakota and Kairi and they will push new girls (Candice, Bianca, Lacey), so they may be on a limbo of sorts.
> 
> BTW, that first pic... she not only has a killer body, she is so freaking pretty :zayn3



I can definitely see what your saying about the main roster. Hopefully though after Mania both shows will handle their divisions better, also with the rumors of the Women's tag belts that would be a perfect fit for them. Would love to see a feud between Absolution and the Iconic Duo for the tag belts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I can definitely see what your saying about the main roster. Hopefully though after Mania both shows will handle their divisions better, also with the rumors of the Women's tag belts that would be a perfect fit for them. Would love to see a feud between Absolution and the Iconic Duo for the tag belts.


Knowing WWE, the probably will give the titles to the Bellas or to Charlotte/Becky, because why pushing actual tag teams to win the tag titles?:fuckthis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad the usual people who post pics weren't on the NXt shows this weekend for the holydays, not many pics to share

NXT Crystal River


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Giving us a peek kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, between these shorts and that top I want a full body shot now lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, between these shorts and that top I want a full body shot now lol



She's the ultimate tease.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay Did you know her and Billie are having a signing at Axxess this year?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> @Mordecay Did you know her and Billie are having a signing at Axxess this year?


Given that I posted her schedule on the other Peyton thread I would say yes :grin2:. I even asked to the people going to that Axxess session to take pics if they can on the Mania Travel thread lol.

Tbf I think every single talent is gonna have a signing on Axxes, even the jobbers, that's how it works. Ngl, I found quite hilarious that Ember is a "VIP signing" over them, which means you have to pay extra to meet her. I didn't expect Iconic to be VIP, but honestly I didn't expect that any member of the current NXT roster would be VIP (her and Andrade with Zelina are), not one of them is over enough, there is no Nakamura, Balor, Horsewoman, Asuka, Roode or someone of that caliber atm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure, let's pretend we are watching her nails :grin2:. 










She really is the ultimate tease


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The iconic duo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so hot


















Honestly the stuff I am most looking forward this Mania weekend are the Axxes tournament she is in (she has very little chance of winning though), the Womens Rumble and to see if she finally debuts on the main roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why must the photo be cropped?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why must the photo be cropped?


Any idea where is this from? She looks amazing kada

Either way, she is using the same top she was using here










So yeah, she really is the ultimate tease


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love these two


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Any idea where is this from? She looks amazing kada


it was from the glamsquad ig


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Peyton's boobies, especially at the end kada:banderas:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some stuff from her time in the indies. Let's just say I wish the blue attire makes a return


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Only a few more days till we find out if they both get called up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She clearly didn't needed the surgery, not complaining though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton and Billie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Axxess Signing Session. Not jealous at all :fuck this


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Axxes Womens Tournament










































She won :rusevyes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them new boobs though doing magic, that is my least favorite attire from her, but now it looks kada :done


























































Here it is the original video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982430137277992960


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from Axxess


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Last spam of today :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That PG version of her outfit :lmao. I hope she never wears that










A couple more pics from their Axxess signing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus :krillin3:dead2
:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus :krillin3:dead2
> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


I need her to take more pics like this with her _shorter hair_.:krillin3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black attire for today :rusevyes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I said, I love the black attire :book











































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982647645381390337


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are so freaking cute :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy Hell :done









@Lariat From Hell


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Holy fuck. :krillin3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lariat From Hell said:


> Holy fuck. :krillin3


New tits are good tits


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Like I said, I love the black attire :book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going crazy man. I'm ready for her debut FUUUUUUCK :krillin


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus :krillin3:dead2
> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone



:sodone wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone wens3


Today has been a good day >


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

@Mordecay Just wait for her debut, I'll have the whole GIF set ready in minutes &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> @Mordecay Just wait for her debut, I'll have the whole GIF set ready in minutes ��


Good, because my laptop takes a while in doing so

Either way


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Holy hell :lol She's out to kill us this weekend


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gonna need more pics of her in those black pants :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the kind of stuff fanfics are made of >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think this will be the last one for today, haven't found anything more or stuff from tonight's match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They made her wrestle the finals (which she lost :mj2) with the fucking t-shirt on :fuckthis.

I hope this doesn't become a permanent thing, it's not like other females use deep cleavages (Charlotte, Nikki Bella).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The lack of pics from yesterday Axxes saddens me :mj2


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Got this off her twitter feed


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So proud of her leading the NXT girls roud


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

She looked a million bucks today, wish we got more good shots of her in the Royal though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> She looked a million bucks today, wish we got more good shots of her in the Royal though


She did, but I am afraid that when she eventually gets called up she will have to use more "tame/PG" outfits like the one she used today. Still, she looked great


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> She did, but I am afraid that when she eventually gets called up she will have to use more "tame/PG" outfits like the one she used today. Still, she looked great




Hate to sound like the resident pervert, but the attires with that fabric have gotta go. They're terrible even without the lack of incentive you know I'm thinking of.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's some gifs @Mordecay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrestlemania 34 Screencaps Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part 02


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe it's just me but I'm really not a fan of the bottoms to the gear she wore last night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I'm really not a fan of the bottoms to the gear she wore last night.


PG outfit, got to hate it lol, it kinda look like a diaper. The tan cloth thingy was back as well :hmm. I mean, she pulled it off because she is hot af, but still. The thing is that it was not only her, Mandy's outfit was also weird, so it was the case with several others.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> PG outfit, got to hate it lol, it kinda look like a diaper.


Glad im not the only one who thought it looked like a diaper lmfao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if she is playing possum or not, but if she isn't I have no reason to watch the post Mania Stuff











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983433554423177219


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Damn, how did I miss that one? I'm really hoping for a debut tonight or Tuesday or I'll be sorry disappointed. If they can call up freaking Liv Morgan :lol, they call the ID up now.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


for whatever reason i find the high waisted shorts to be really sexy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lenny Leonard said:


> for whatever reason i find the high waisted shorts to be really sexy


Peyton makes everything look really sexy tbf


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Well the high-waisted bottoms are nothing new.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I really hope this is an old picture, she just posted it, she is so cute :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I really hope this is an old picture, she just posted it, she is so cute :zayn3



SDL is in NOLA tomorrow night, guess this rules out a call up if shes back at home in Florida


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> SDL is in NOLA tomorrow night, guess this rules out a call up if shes back at home in Florida


Like I said earlier, I hope she is playing possum, she is the main reason why I am watching SD tomorrow and I would be really dissapointed if she isn't there, there is nothing left for her to do on NXT and with Shayna on top, she is not getting nowhere near that title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From a WM34 program










A bit more pics from Mania


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983880565958029312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983880747130998784
https://giant.gfycat.com/BlueSpecificGreendarnerdragonfly.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/AncientWatchfulArcticduck.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/BigheartedYellowishJabiru.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/NervousSecondaryApe.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

EDIT: Mord got it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay I'm so glad I was wrong about the IG picture.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

@Mordecay let me know what else I can try to gif from the segment. Happy to help as always.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> @Mordecay let me know what else I can try to gif from the segment. Happy to help as always.


I will watch it again later, probably several times, so don't worrry, if you don't do it I will :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am gonna spam the fuck out of this if I can :grin2:. She did great, she was over and looked unbelievable doing so :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goddamn it Charlotte, so close, if you would have given Peyton a wedgie like the ones you gave to Sasha I would have loved you forever :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From WWE's website


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Tye wins at life, now he can play with those on the road too kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I imagine Vince will fuck with Tye and put him on RAW :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Lariat From Hell said:


> I imagine Vince will fuck with Tye and put him on RAW :lol


getting separated from that babe is the biggest heel move in history


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You missed that one @Lariat From Hell >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some more pics from last night SD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown April 10th 2018 Screencaps Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown April 10th 2018 Screencaps Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown April 10th 2018 Screencaps Part 03


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Vince struts down and says we now have the newest up coming duo to The SDLIVE brand..... THE ICONICS!!! While Johnny Garagno still can't get rid of them....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them booty not getting enough credit these days, used to be her most talk about feature lol. her attire doesn't help though. Still looks :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

That beatdown was one of my favourite parts of the SD after Mania show. They absolutely nailed it. Considering I don't really watch NXT anymore, they made a great first impression on me .

Peyton has quite the booty on her :homer.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/ciYj0oW.mp4


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

They looked fucking amazing on Smackdown. C'mon Vince,you bastard let's see a mega push for them!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*"We heard that you would like to make some magic.:" I love that evil line that Peyton said against Charlotte. :banderas*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *"We heard that you would like to make some magic.:" I love that evil line that Peyton said against Charlotte. :banderas*


They did made Charlotte's belt dissapear, so I think they are pretty good wizards :grin2:. I hope their next act is making their clothes dissapear and post some bikini photos kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> They did made Charlotte's belt dissapear, so I think they are pretty good wizards :grin2:. I hope their next act is making their clothes dissapear and post some bikini photos kada


_*Oh they did and I was proud of them for giving me on what I want. :draper2

I also want that to be the next trick is some bikini photos for us patient people to look at. :book*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This just me being petty, but I am dissapointed that HHH has posted his usual "call up" pics with everyone on RAW (NWD, Ember and AOP), with Lashley and even with that kid Nicholas, but hasn't posted shit about Iconic. Whether we like it or not, Hunter's seal of approval is important. I think they never really had it on NXT for the way they had been treated and I think this pretty much confirms it.

But, to lighten up the mood, a couple of old pics. I always thought this pic was the first time showed her flower tattoo










But it turns out she actually showed it before. Granted, the quality of the pic and the lightning is shit so that's maybe why no one noticed but still.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An old one










Some from Billie's Snapchat. Damn it Billie, you should have moved the arm :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The amount of activity this thread is gonna receive now that she is on the main roster and will be traveling all the time :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The amount of activity this thread is gonna receive now that she is on the main roster and will be traveling all the time :mark:


I just hope that the people who goes to the SD house shows/tapings post a lot of pics. On NXT there are the usual people who go to a lot of Florida house shows and post pics, so it wasn't that hard to find pics of her from the shows, but now it will be different. Also, no Sunday pic now, since she will be on the road :mj2.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"Thank my uber driver, thank air for letting me breathe" :lmao

I liked that promo from her on Smackdown. The Australian accent made it even better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, I tried to hold back tears all day after realizing they are actually done with NXT, but Kairi pushed me to edge with her latest post :mj2:vincecry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


That Friday sign is very poorly located


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> That Friday sign is very poorly located


Can't find the original


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks good with anything :zayn3. She sucks at sports though :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking tease kada. I think she was a bit "cold" if you know what I mean :book and that's why she didn't took a full body shot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

great bobs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If she uses the black and silver attire this Tuesday :done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> That fucking tease kada. I think she was a bit "cold" if you know what I mean :book and that's why she didn't took a full body shot



Glad to see shes keeping up with the Sunday posting tradition lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Glad to see shes keeping up with the Sunday posting tradition lol


Probably one of the last though, everyone got the weekend off after Mania, I suppose she will start working house shows on the weekends starting next week, so she won't be at home. 

Wonder if she ever gonna post more revealing pics as she used to, don't know if it is the boob job or allegedly getting engaged, but she is more tame on her posts as of late. Kinda weird because her outfit is revealing af, especially the black one and the purple one. I suppose we may have to settle with that, which isn't bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wasn't ready for this :mj2:vincecry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985903679721975809
https://www.podcastone.com/chasing-glory-with-lilian-garcia

I posted it on the other Peyton thread, but since this one sees more action I thought it should be here as well, it is worth a listen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:krillin3:sodone

I swear she is going to kill me, my heart already skipped a bit with her last IG post, then she had me crying with her interview and now this. She looks amazing and she is amzaing.

And old pic I found yesterday, adding to the "she is going to kill me" stuff


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Fantastic pair.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Charlotte wedgie okada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so hot, I pray that she remains on tv for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown April 17th 2018 Screencaps Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown April 17th 2018 Screencaps Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I said on the SD thread, I wish the camera man would have focus more on her, booty looked particulary good last night kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I probably made way too many gifs :grin2:. Her imitatting Charlotte is so funny, yet so sexy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally, some reactions gifs, her facial expressions are hilarious :lmao


























































Sorry for the spam... Not really :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No many new stuff lately, mostly food pics and dog pics lately, hopefully this doesn't become the norm now that she is on the main roster.

Anyways, another angle of her entrance this past Tuesday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Her final match as part of NXT in Florida was tonight. It got emotional, you can see Dakota is legit crying and I am as well :vincecry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987862947824271361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987862635025707008


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not many of the NXT regulars went to tonight's show, so pics are kinda shitty. Peyton using the black and silver attire though :homer. I hope that one doesn't become just her house show attire, but her tv attire as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some more from tonight's farewell show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so beautiful :zayn3

I am not paying much attention to Hollywood and that stuff, so I don't know who is hot these days, but she has to be one of the most beautiful women in the world imo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> She is so beautiful :zayn3
> 
> I am not paying much attention to Hollywood and that stuff, so I don't know who is hot these days, but she has to be one of the most beautiful women in the world imo


I hear that. Aussie woman seem to be pretty hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


Can these two just fuck already? And can we watch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has to be in a great mood, she is singing and all, so lovely


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has been pretty active on IG today, I guess she is bored since Tye is on the SD tour


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An old one. Only thing I can say is :damn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

On the Road


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some from her match with Kairi at Axxess


































































:sodone:sodone:sodone


















@Lariat From Hell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From SD tonight. Expect a lot of spamming tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From WWE.com


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

This real?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jamaican said:


> This real?


Holy crap!! If it is, then this is the best photo I have seen of her.

Not that others aren't great, but this is another level


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> This real?


Yes, it's real. Part of a photoshoot she did when she was still in the indies, even before the flower tattoo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So cute :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, let the spam begin :grin2:

Smackdown April 24th 2018 Screencaps Part 01


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown April 24th 2018 Screencaps Part 02


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown April 24th 2018 Screencaps Part 03


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now, the gifs. The smaller ones first


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booty looking fine af last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Last one. Sorry for the spam, I just don't like to post several gifs on the same post


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seeing all these women who usually don't post sexy/revealing pics actually post some sexy pics (Charly, Cathy, even Kairi) these past few weeks and Peyton, who usually posted bikini pics quite regularly, still haven't posted a bikini pic since before the surgery, feelsbadman :mj2. I suppose that her moving to a new house away from the NXT apartment complex that has a community pool may had something to do with it as well.

Anyways, since there are no new pics today I may as well post an old one. I really liked this green gear, Peyton was a bit thiccer in 2016 and she looked fucking :nice










I suppose I will post old pics the days she doesn't post anything to keep the thread alive, found several old HQ pics from her that haven't been posted here, so might as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Breathtaking :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forever a tease. Looking amazing even in sports clothing :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking pretty even after a work out session


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler: large






Mordecay said:


>





Goddamn her tits look huge there.

https://giant.gfycat.com/AdmirableSmoothAfricanpiedkingfisher.mp4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lariat From Hell said:


> Goddamn her tits look huge there.
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/AdmirableSmoothAfricanpiedkingfisher.mp4


I want them Aussie tits


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Forgot to upload this one too.

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DefenselessWeeAlbacoretuna-mobile.mp4*


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


:damn


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

More GIFs from me tonight:

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfinishedWideLhasaapso.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/HeavyClumsyEuropeanfiresalamander.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No wonder Tye put a ring on her, she is awesome :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forever a tease


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, I had to point this out since I didn't noticed at first, but people online have been saying what was going on with Peyton's face last night. 










































































I hope it's an allergy or something like that, but it seems to be a chin filler/implant gone wrong, although I am not sure, she have been posting stuff almost daily and she never showed any bandage, scar or something like that, but I don't know how that kind of chin stuff works. I do hope she can fix that if that's the case, she really never needed that kind of stuff, she is really fucking beautiful to begin with and, unlike the boob job, this doesn't look good.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, I had to point this out since I didn't noticed at first, but people online have been saying what was going on with Peyton's face last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is troubling; *somehow* was distracted during the promo live considering I didn't notice it until pointed out by a commenter on reddit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> Yeah, that is troubling; *somehow* was distracted during the promo live considering I didn't notice it until pointed out by a commenter on reddit.


Apparently they are chin fillers (that's what people implied on reddit for the short recovery time) and it takes between 6-12 months to dissapear, so at least it's not permanent. They said she could try to fix it by getting more injections, but there is a possibility that it gets worse. Let's hope for the best I guess, I know it's her body and everything, but this kinda bothers me because she clearly didn't need it and, unlike the boob job, if something goes wrong she can't cover it unless she stops moving her face or becomes a masked luchador.

Anyways, back to the pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forever a tease, again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finished with the gifs, will post some today and the rest tomorrow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I promised, gonna post more throughout the day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess you can still see some swelling in her chin. Fuck, I don't care, she still beautiful even with that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forgot to post the rest of the gifs, it's been a bad day for me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty :zayn3.










I imagine that she got that thing on her chin fixed or at least it's not so bad that it only appears when she does certain facial expressions


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booty looked :homer last tuesday, she really puts the hot in "hot tag"










































And I know this is a gifs and pics thread, and I already posted this on the other Peyton thread, but I really hope she is fine after all the criticism and jokes people were making about whatever was going to her chin. She seems to be handling it well, and she should, she is talented, charismatic and still the most beautiful woman in WWE even with that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992904394235576320


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NWJ knows


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Incredible, that side boob tease, showing the tattoo again :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Incredible, that side boob tease, showing the tattoo again :homer


I didn't even notice at first because I was to focused on those legs wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I didn't even notice at first because I was to focused on those legs wens3


Just everything about her is just :krillin3

It kinda sucks that she only posts these kind of pics whenever Tye isn't around, and, since both are on the same brand, they will be less frequent.

To think people have been calling her ugly this week :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a difference 3 years make. Same outfit, different Peyton, forever hot










Arriving at the Arena


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

House show debut tonight at WWE Allentown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some pics from the house show tonight


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Not digging the hair, I liked it better that way


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The photoshop is for real


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> House show debut tonight at WWE Allentown


When she sways those hips, I fucking lose it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From their house show last night, I guess they are stuck as Carmella's sidekicks for a while now :fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

God, you just know that chick would be insane in bed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> God, you just know that chick would be insane in bed.


I mean, she probably is just by seeing do that hip movement she does on her entrance and if she is still able to do this...


















Like I said several times, Tye might be a jobber in WWE but he wins at life :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking hot af tonight :homer


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/VariableAgreeableFennecfox-mobile.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/BigCaringArchaeocete.mp4

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RecentVigilantFairybluebird-mobile.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Screencaps from last night SD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A few more from the WWE Allentown house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte really goes all out with those chops, that's why I wish Peyton hit her back just as hard


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From Billie's snapchat. Poor Tye stuck carrying their luggage while they have fun at the airport :lol. Tbf I bet he will get "compensated" later, I don't know, maybe by taking care of that bruise that Charlotte caused :curry2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine that there will be a lack of pics/gifs the next 2 weeks or so since she usually only post stuff whenever she is alone or with Billie, so that's going to suck.

They have taken Absolution spot, teaming with Lana in 6 woman tag against Becky, Naomi and Asuka. Better than just being Carmella's cheerleaders if you ask me, at least they are getting in ring time and experience against these girls they have never worked before


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more gifs from yesterday's house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From today's house show in Braunschweig, Germany


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So pretty :zayn3, shame she isn't posting stuff more often










Getting their asses kicked even in 3v2 handicap matches :eyeroll (Becky is replacing Charlotte in the title matches with Carmella)


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

The Richest actually wrote an article about wrestling couples who dating out of their league and those who could do better and listed Tye Dillenger as a guy out of his league haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

rbhayek said:


> The Richest actually wrote an article about wrestling couples who dating out of their league and those who could do better and listed Tye Dillenger as a guy out of his league haha


I could understand why, I mean, looking from the outside, he is a jobber, he is in his late 30's and not likely to get pushed any time soon, while she is one, if not the hottest woman in WWE and while she won't be pushed as a top star, she is in a way better position than him, hell, I think she has made more appereances on SD since her debut than Tye did since Summerslam. But if you ignore of all of that, Tye is a good looking guy and for what people says backstage, he is one of the nicest people in WWE, so that's maybe why they are engaged.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I honestly was just speculating/joking when I said that Tye doesn't let her take pics, but I am starting to think it's true. I mean, he wasn't part of this city tour and she has taken a crap ton of pics.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



That ass in those jeans though wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That ass in those jeans though wens3


I've said before and I'll say it again, while I love when she shows her long legs (like in my sig pic), she always makes any pair of jeans look unbelievable, basically a can't lose situation with her >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from the WWE Bremen house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

how come tye is never in any pictures ?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I know this is Peyton's thread but Lana's ass is just...out there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> how come tye is never in any pictures ?


There are a few here and there, but they are very private about their relationship, they don't post pics with each other on their social media or talk about each other on interviews, in fact if it wasn't for their dog most people wouldn't know they are together, Peyton doesn't even posts many pics of herself when he is around compared to when she is alone or with Billie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A mix of stuff from the last few days

WWE Oberhausen


























WWE Braunschweig


















WWE Bremen










City Tours. She looks so good with little to no make up :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bremen city tour


































































WWE Bremen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995785932430237697


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


The boob yinyang..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some stuff from WWE Prague yesterday. Black attire was back :homer, too bad now she is using that weird bra under her top


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

That bounce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE Braunschweig



















































WWE Prague


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


These two pics, with her, "alone" in her bedroom, are giving me such bad thoughts :curry2:book. Even her acting all casual is hot af, it's not fair


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I find funny how she tries to hide her engagement ring in her IG pics like that one, but she doesn't do that in other pics, like these:


































Too bad she won't be on SD tonight :mj2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I find funny how she tries to hide her engagement ring in her IG pics like that one, but she doesn't do that in other pics...


It's probs 'cause most of her selfies are taken in a mirror so you're actually seeing her right hand and not her left hand, which would also explain why her hair is parted on the opposite side.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crasp said:


> It's probs 'cause most of her selfies are taken in a mirror so you're actually seeing her right hand and not her left hand, which would also explain why her hair is parted on the opposite side.


I do know that, but in general she always tries to hide it, like these from last night, were neither hand is wearing anything:


















I think her and Tye are probably the most private couple in WWE, they don't share anything, it's interesting.

Changing subject, @Mango13 ; are you having problems with Imgur? It isn't working well here, can't seem to upload pics or enter at all from my laptop, it's quite annoying.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Changing subject, @Mango13 ; are you having problems with Imgur? It isn't working well here, can't seem to upload pics or enter at all from my laptop, it's quite annoying.



Nah I haven't had any issues with Imgur.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, thanks, it must be my internet then

Tenille had a little interview were she mentions them. Let's just say that the 2nd part is "interesting" :book



















Never in my life I wanted to be a hot tub so bad :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Budapest house show. I love the black gear and I hate the protective red bra, I wish she uses the black one she was wearing in the NXT house shows when she returned, it fits the outfit better


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So pretty :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since there were no Peyton pics today I am gonna post the gifs I made from her match last week with Charlotte that I didn't get to post


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will post the rest tomorrow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really dislike the new supports on her top, hiding all that good boob action.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Really dislike the new supports on her top, hiding all that good boob action.


Yeah, she should wear that support she used when she returned.










This one would be the best :curry2, but that ain't gonna happen, not PG at all lol


























And I am saying this not only because they are more "revealing", but I think the black color fits better with her outfits, the red looks weird.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, she should wear that support she used when she returned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I do like that one better I still don't even really care for it if i'm honest. I want an un obstructed view haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> While I do like that one better I still don't even really care for it if i'm honest. I want an un obstructed view haha


Me too >, but that ain't gonna happen I think, not only because of WWE, but since she got engaged she is not posting those revealing pics she used to, hell, I am still waiting for that elusive post boob job bikini pic and nothing, feelsbadman :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The rest of the gifs I didn't posted yesterday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, I am officially dead


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dear god kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, I am officially dead



So I think Sundays from this point forward should be known as Peyton day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> So I think Sundays from this point forward should be known as Peyton day.


For me every day is Peyton day, like Rusev day lol. That pic though... my heart is still beating fast


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, some more gifs from the European tour.


















































Honestly I didn't feel like posting, I just wanted to show my new sig because, well, it's awesome :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks so much better with the make up done by herself (like in the previous post) than with whatever the make up team does. Still fucking gorgeous though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know if it is the lightning, the make up, it is because they are next to Paige or they went hard on the fake tan, but both her and Billie look orange in this post from Paige's IG stories










And of course she will use her hottest gear (the black and silver one) when she is not wrestling :fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not only Billie lost, we barely be able to see Peyton on that hot outfit. I am so sad now :mj2:vincecry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So sad we weren't able to watch more of that booty in those shorts. Almst as sad as I am for their booking


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So cute :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:damn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, it's not fucking fair that someone can be this attractive :sodone


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, I can't complain now and say she never shows them boobs now, she has been showing them all day :homer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, it's not fucking fair that someone can be this attractive :sodone


Hello Nurse!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999985685703680000
Hopefully @Mordecay won't kill me for the caption haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is gonna kill me :krillin3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


I don't see a double chin there?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> I don't see a double chin there?


She has a weird chin, and it's not clear in the pic, but I think she means this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


That dog is doing exactly what I would do :curry2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The red bra has to go, it really doesn't fit the outfit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So beautiful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It really sucked not to see her on SD last night, and the worst part is that I think that it won't get any better


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So hot

https://giant.gfycat.com/FarDearKitfox.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GiddyWelldocumentedBettong.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It sucks that after everything she posted last week I was hoping that would become a regular thing, but this week she has barely posted stuff, adding that she didn't even appeared on tv this week :fuck. Her IG page went from posts of her dog and the ocassional pic/vid of her to mostly posts of people wearing her t-shirt :hmm. At least the dog was cute lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> It sucks that after everything she posted last week I was hoping that would become a regular thing, but this week she has barely posted stuff



I was hoping so to, was really hoping that elusive post surgery bikini picture was coming. Though she did break the WWTP subreddit all last week so I guess she decided to give it a break lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I was hoping so to, was really hoping that elusive post surgery bikini picture was coming. Though she did break the WWTP subreddit all last week so I guess she decided to give it a break lmao


True, but this week felt like it has been lacking something. And apparently there haven't been good weather in Florida these days, she has been complaining about that, so maybe that's why no bikini pics yet lol. I guess that, on the bright side, the few times she has posted something she hasn't been shy in showing the surgery results like before >.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad she is back wearing the purple gear where the trunks look like a diaper. Still, booty on point tonight :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RealisticCoolAiredale.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VelvetyShimmeringAmericancicada.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RepentantPowerfulLark.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Arlington house show. Not a big fan of the new hair color tbh, I think the black was better with her current look


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from the Arlington house show

https://giant.gfycat.com/InfamousThankfulAfricanclawedfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BlackReflectingGoldenmantledgroundsquirrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PointedShamefulAbalone.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DistinctSpecificKoala.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OpenUnrulyLemming.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnhealthyFemaleAruanas.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GentleOldChicken.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SimplisticEntireBaleenwhale.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DecentLankyHake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's show in Laredo

https://giant.gfycat.com/InnocentMadeupHorseshoebat.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has started to cover up some more, feels bad man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't think they will be on SD this week either, they haven't even gotten their make up done and they aren't wearing their outfits either. Not surprised, but it still sucks

https://giant.gfycat.com/CraftyUntimelyBluebird.webm

EDIT: Nevermind, they may get involved in the Asuka/Carmella stuff


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She was missed again last night :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


That make up team fucking sucks lol. They gave her the same pink eye make up they gave to Ronda fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

National Best Friends Day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey @Mango13 ; take care of the thread, don't think I will be able to do it, internet being shit again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/YellowishLazyChickadee.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VacantTiredLark.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SlushyDifficultDromaeosaur.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were part of an special Olympics event in Connecticut


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from that special Olympics event from yesterday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad she is using the red bra, I thought she ditched it like in the previous pic. Anyways, maybe it is because I miss to see her on tv, but she is looking fucking unbelievable :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope there was someone in the crowd recording it done

https://giant.gfycat.com/ScentedScentedKillifish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From Paige's IG stories

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnhappyAgonizingAltiplanochinchillamouse.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was bored lol. Tomorrow I will try to gif the match

https://giant.gfycat.com/HeftyPopularDwarfmongoose.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IncompatibleRegalAnole.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HastyEnlightenedGrouper.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdventurousDaringIbadanmalimbe.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FlawedFirmKoalabear.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ColossalCoarseDavidstiger.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdorableQuaintIrishwolfhound.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CompetentRealisticGuineapig.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FamousMelodicKite.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/JollyCostlyFrenchbulldog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GorgeousWearyGermanspaniel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MixedSnarlingCamel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/QuaintVerifiableGalapagosdove.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DescriptivePowerfulGypsymoth.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GorgeousAbsoluteGarpike.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RashReliableAssassinbug.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/KeyUnequaledAlaskanhusky.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PlushCoolHomalocephale.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SaltyDirectAmberpenshell.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/JealousGlitteringBlacklab.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DevotedOffbeatHorse.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FrailEuphoricIceblueredtopzebra.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OpenSparseJenny.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GentleGregariousCockerspaniel.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The match, as I promised

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThreadbareWeeGreendarnerdragonfly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FlippantDependableDegu.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FamousHospitableKite.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ClutteredWhisperedCheetah.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FabulousActualAbalone.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LongMildLhasaapso.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IdioticFatCub.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LinearAdmiredAngora.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OfficialRaggedHerald.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RealisticAridAntarcticgiantpetrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HonoredPresentBengaltiger.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LoathsomeDisloyalGemsbok.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SnappySelfishBlackbear.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpureEverlastingIriomotecat.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FondPopularEquine.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SpiffyHelpfulBluefish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ParchedDeficientJoey.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WellmadeWideFantail.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/QuestionableJealousIndigobunting.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SomeDaringIvorybackedwoodswallow.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScholarlyCorruptAfricanclawedfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DizzyRepentantBarracuda.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CreepySimplisticDogwoodclubgall.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So hot :homer






https://giant.gfycat.com/PlainIllustriousGlobefish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ShockedHollowArcticfox.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SpiritedCloudyHatchetfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LikableCommonFieldspaniel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpassionedEmbarrassedIguana.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, them boobs look amazing :homer.

I wish she her wrestling gear was like this, without the fucking red bra

https://giant.gfycat.com/HarmlessAdeptHoneycreeper.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The most beautiful woman in WWE :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The most beautiful woman in WWE :zayn3


wens3

Every time I start to think she's been quiet on Social Media she goes ahead and posts something lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> wens3
> 
> Every time I start to think she's been quiet on Social Media she goes ahead and posts something lol


I literally just posted something about her not being as active as she used in her other thread and boom, she post something lol. Too bad that now probably will be a couple of weeks until her next post. Her IG stories are not what they used to, I miss that, they used to be random funny videos and pics, but nothing like that in a while, the call up has ruined her IG lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So fucking hot :homer. I hope she gets a win back for the duo next week

https://giant.gfycat.com/AgonizingBasicGoat.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AggravatingCrazyFeline.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PlasticImaginativeKomododragon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FelineOptimalConey.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## OwenJackson (Jun 20, 2018)

Girls in the ring are always a great sight!)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Their entrance from another angle

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpeedyAnimatedAquaticleech.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CavernousBeneficialAstarte.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ReasonableRawFinnishspitz.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MaleTenderAlabamamapturtle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder what does this mean, new hair color, new haircut, or something else


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still a goddess :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Still a goddess :homer



Fucking hell could she be any more perfect?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Fucking hell could she be any more perfect?


Yes....by showing the goods


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Fucking hell could she be any more perfect?


If she started to post as many sexy pics as she used to she could :mj2.

But, body wise, face wise, I don't think so. That been said, I always say that and somehow she gets hotter each time she posts something new.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently she is at the dentist to, if heard correctly, "get her lips done", do dentists actually do lip stuff? I always thought plastic surgeons did that stuff. Either way, I hope she doesn't go overboard, she is fine as it is.










































https://giant.gfycat.com/HalfRingedBichonfrise.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PinkVariableErmine.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I gotta say, i like it! Love full lips!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still no sure how to feel about all these procedures until I see the results, but it bothers me that she is getting so much shit done when she doesn't need it. Anyways, some old pics she posted celebrating Billie's birthday


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Black Metal: wrestlingforum.com user and Peyton Royce butt sway enthusiast


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, she has been out of the house show rotation for the past 3 weeks, despite last week not having women on the house shows since half the SD womens roster was practicing the MITB ladder match and this week also there weren't many women since some are filming Total Divas and Charlotte and Carmella are also not this weekend. Also, I know it is still early, but she kinda made Sundays her day for posting pics, more so when she was in Florida by herself, yet apparently that tradition is over too. So, as expected, it's getting hard to get pics from her now, which kinda sucks.

Anyway, since no new stuff lately gonna post some gifs from this past Tuesday Smackdown

https://giant.gfycat.com/PowerlessCourageousAdmiralbutterfly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BelovedEachAchillestang.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IlliterateValidKouprey.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DisguisedDecisiveInganue.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnderstatedIlliterateInganue.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SoulfulInsistentCat.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UntimelyTautFlee.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SelfassuredTenseIrishterrier.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GlumFilthyAmbushbug.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AggressiveContentArgentinehornedfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GreedyCreativeHawaiianmonkseal.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/NeglectedScrawnyAtlanticridleyturtle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EminentCandidCommabutterfly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WhisperedFaroffDromedary.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImaginativeForthrightAnaconda.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HomelyShinyBull.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfitRepentantKitten.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LazyOblongAfricanrockpython.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ShorttermTightIchidna.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CreepyAmazingHochstettersfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdoredQualifiedGrunion.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThriftyGreatDouglasfirbarkbeetle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BrokenThoseDodobird.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FoolishHeartfeltGuernseycow.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GrotesqueLividFirebelliedtoad.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Back to the long, black hair


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bless the lord, it's finally here sodone:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She was at the Dodgers stadium today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She brought her mom to watch a Dodgers game with her, that's cool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose she also is helping her with the wedding stuff. I hope they actually make her wrestle tomorrow and let her win for once


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I suppose she also is helping her with the wedding stuff. I hope they actually make her wrestle tomorrow and let her win for once


IIconics need a win.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone gave her his ball and made her very happy :curry2

And I mean a baseball, someone catch a baseball during the bating practice and since he saw she was there on Twitter and this was her first time there he found her and gave her the ball, that was nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, after a frustrating night last night they are off to Japan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope she is not injured or something. First they took her out of the match with Becky, now the match at WWE Tokyo was Asuka and Naomi vs Billie and Lana with her at ringside. Maybe they are just not as high on her, which would suck since she is the best one of the duo :mj2










Doing some promotional work before the event


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012640945093804033
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThreadbareGlaringGordonsetter.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AntiqueLeafyFluke.webm

A higher quality pic of the one already posted


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some from WWE Tokyo


































She looks incredible in that dress though :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the second night in Tokyo, again she didn't wrestle :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just 1 pic on the gallery of the day 2 in Tokyo in the WWE.com website, yeah, I think they are not high on her at all lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck :homer


Fucking hell


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck :homer


That rack!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently she wrestled in Taipei, at least in the pic she seems like she did, not sure if she was tagged in, but if she was, all is right in the world again lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/KnobbyShallowLemur.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfortunateGreatCuscus.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PettyGenerousEquestrian.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't forget that tonight following RAW she and Billie will be in the new episode of Ride Along. Got to love how WWE cover them boobs in the new graphic










This was the original


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck me, them boobs looked massive in that episode, like damn :homer


































Seriously, fuck Dillinger lol

https://giant.gfycat.com/CleanSoggyFly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FatherlyForkedFirebelliedtoad.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck me, them boobs looked massive in that episode, like damn :homer



Well looks like I need to go watch Ride Along :sodone


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/XoyjF6m.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

About to pop out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, her boobs looking huge these past 2 days wens3

https://giant.gfycat.com/LongFlawedEskimodog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UntidyHelpfulAoudad.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From Ride Along

https://giant.gfycat.com/ConsiderateBeneficialAfricanhornbill.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IlliterateWiltedBirdofparadise.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BitesizedMinorBarebirdbat.webm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> From Ride Along
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/ConsiderateBeneficialAfricanhornbill.webm
> https://giant.gfycat.com/IlliterateWiltedBirdofparadise.webm
> https://giant.gfycat.com/BitesizedMinorBarebirdbat.webm


Can it be a rule that she must wear that top at all times?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Can it be a rule that she must wear that top at all times?


It would be better if she doesn't :curry2:book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks so good even without make up :zayn3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, she posted her workout routine

https://giant.gfycat.com/SleepyFatHalicore.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/KindMiniatureArcherfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SmugHauntingIcterinewarbler.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GrimNauticalHarpseal.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HarshPoorBackswimmer.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BlindUnsungBunting.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BestRepentantIslandcanary.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ShinyVariableIggypops.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ClearGlossyIndianabat.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PlasticQueasyAlaskanmalamute.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Fantastic photos as always.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So gorgeous :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish there was a full body pic with them shorts and that top. :curry2










And I love Peyton, but I fucking hate that she is one of those people who makes an IG account for their pets fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only the camera was a bit lower, anyways

https://giant.gfycat.com/ScrawnyImprobableKookaburra.webm 

She was showing a 3rd tattoo today. So far she has gotten the small ones, let's just hope she doesn't go the Paige route with the stupid tattoos










.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So pretty :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE Augusta live event


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe it is because I have a crush on her, but it never ceases to amaze me how good she looks in regular clothes, sometimes een better shen she is all produced


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I like to believe that one day she'll be a champion. She's just paying her dues right now (I hope).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She is so pretty :zayn3

Still liked the top she was wearing last week better, but I guess she realized that was a waldrobe malfunction waiting to happen. This still looks good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some old pics, recently posted by WWE for the Performance Center 5 year anniversary


























And this one was even before that lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3:zayn3










:homer


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Peyton is a bulls fan? Oh my god, much more respect for her and her representing in that jersey!! :benson*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnawareOrnateDairycow.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so pretty though, I like her better without make up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently no IIconics tonight, they are not even on her gear tonight


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently no IIconics tonight, they are not even on her gear tonight


I wonder what the deal is with this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> I wonder what the deal is with this.


There is no big deal about it, it's pretty simple actually: They have nothing for them today, so why would they change their clothes? They don't even have the shitty WWE make up on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> There is no big deal about it, it's pretty simple actually: They have nothing for them today, so why would they change their clothes? They don't even have the shitty WWE make up on.


I meant being on pretty much bi-weekly.


----------



## Big Pickle (Jul 19, 2018)

Black Metal said:


> I meant being on pretty much bi-weekly.


It’s stinks for them in some ways not being on tv but it’s also good in some ways seeing their not involved in a storyline if they were on tv they’d just be doing more jobs to the girls their currently pushing.This is a problem with only having 2 hours a week and a roster way bigger than that warrants.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Babe Alert! Babe Alert! Babe Alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWe Saint Louis live event


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from the St Louis house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MilkyVagueHornet.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Springfield house show

























































Not a big fan of her gear tbh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked mighty fine in those jeans :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some screencaps from tonight's RAW










































































































































































































































Booty looking :homer in those jeans though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope Sheamus has hired the same camera man that was focusing in Peyton's booty at RAW >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked kada tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She looked so fucking good tonight.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Seriously one of the hottest women in WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

GIFS from the show tonight

https://giant.gfycat.com/DamagedPastelGrassspider.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PassionateDismalBarnacle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AntiqueAcidicDutchshepherddog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PartialGoldenBeagle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LeadingUnevenArmyant.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CreativeEuphoricAzurewingedmagpie.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThisInfantileCow.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VainDirectAmericancrow.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HomelyAlarmedFlyinglemur.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WastefulPointlessAlligatorgar.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RepulsivePinkConure.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer










I find a bit weird that someone actually posted a low quality version of this pic before Peyton posted it this one on her IG :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from last saturday event from Saint Louis


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Now you beat me to it, touche :lol

That fucking body though :homer


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Unsurprisingly, she looks like she got a bit thicker lately (they all do when they join the main roster)

:book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks weird in this pic, don't know if it is the make up or they tried to photoshop the pic, but something is not right


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She looks weird in this pic, don't know if it is the make up or they tried to photoshop the pic, but something is not right


Think it's the 400 lbs of makeup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't, she is quite lovely :zayn3

https://giant.gfycat.com/BleakSmoothKid.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the workout video she and Billie did with Sheamus






And, as I promised, some gifs from her workout routine with Billie and Sheamus. That booty kada:banderas

https://giant.gfycat.com/UglyOrneryAmericankestrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SpecificLeftLark.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SlushyMeaslyFawn.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThoughtfulImaginativeAcaciarat.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/InsignificantCleanKookaburra.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PhysicalJealousDogfish.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That ass, my god. Sucks she was covering up the sports bra with a shirt though


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


:bjpenn

That vid looks interesting for a few reasons :yum:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That ass, my god. Sucks she was covering up the sports bra with a shirt though


Maybe it is for our own good lol, if she also showed them boobs with those leggins, well, there is only so much one can handle :krillin3. I mean...

https://giant.gfycat.com/HalfRequiredCottonmouth.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more gifs from that video. Sheamus just became the biggest babyface in the company >

https://giant.gfycat.com/ElatedGrouchyHectorsdolphin.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PalatableFabulousAustralianfreshwatercrocodile.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PaltryAgitatedCuttlefish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LargeClearAsianpiedstarling.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImperturbableHonoredArgentinehornedfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PlaintiveIdealisticGordonsetter.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GloriousWideeyedBaleenwhale.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdorableBiodegradableCony.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SameMeaslyAntelopegroundsquirrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CharmingEnviousCutworm.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AgileTautJaguar.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I still don't know why WWE has that need of putting all that photoshop on profile pics, most of the superstars don't need (especially Peyton) it and makes them look weird.

https://giant.gfycat.com/IcyTerribleDore.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NiceBriefInchworm.webm

She posted this, implying she is working on that booty

https://giant.gfycat.com/CourageousLankyFruitfly.webm

After the video with Sheamus I must say that, whatever she is doing, it's working :curry2:book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconic af :zayn3


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> IIconic af :zayn3


Gorgeous smile


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, so, so pretty, almost bring a tear to my eye lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@The Fourth Wall ; my friend, after this post you were right after all: I fucking hate Tye Dillinger


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BeneficialGloomyFunnelweaverspider.webm


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think she looks like Layla in a way


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so pretty :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking fucking incredible as per usual :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Day was so bad there aren't even good pics, camera man keep changing angles because she was about to have a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AstonishingHonorableHypsilophodon.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MasculineFaroffHerald.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FeistyKeenGraywolf.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScaryEvenHorseshoecrab.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from today


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Peyton's boobs almost fell out last night ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FortunateSelfreliantHornshark.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

>


I knew there would be a gif of this as soon as I saw it on Smackdown


The hate the Iconics are getting on WWE's Facebook is quite sad, I hope this doesn't harm their booking later... if they actually plan on pushing them one day


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I knew there would be a gif of this as soon as I saw it on Smackdown


Me too. :Cocky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She isn't posting much stuff these days, but when she does, she is incredible :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WelllitAcidicCarpenterant.webm


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Where was that thread about feeling bad for Tye Dillinger again ?

Yeah I'm heartbroken for him (Sarcasm alert)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or her lips look have been looking weird lately? I mean, she still looks gorgeous, but I don't know, something is odd, like a bad fillers, she seems to have injections marks in her lips, I don't like it, she is starting to look fake, I don't want her to end up like Carmella or Paige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is back using the black and silver attire (my favorite if I am being honest). I wonder if it is just for house shows or she realized that the new ones she has been using almost caused her wardrobe malfunctions. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028816161402769409
It would be a shame if she stop using using those new ones though >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last week's Smackdown, but from a different angle

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThreadbareMisguidedFrenchbulldog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ExemplaryAdolescentIcterinewarbler.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnconsciousEarnestCollie.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/InsistentHospitableAddax.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnsightlyDrearyBurro.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HelplessFarflungBeardeddragon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RecentOpenIberianmidwifetoad.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's just say, an interesting day to see WWE update her profile pic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If this how unacttractive looks...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave Meltzer is an idiot. This woman is by far one of the most beautiful women in the company.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I am not a fan of Peyton's (not a hater, either) just don't care about her really... but damn Meltzer is a total jackass. 

Look, I didn't follow her at NXT or anything so I don't know if anything or what has changed. I will say that I don't particularly care for her or Billie Kay's work on the mic and haven't found them impressive in the ring yet. And if someone wants to discuss their shortcomings in these areas that is fine and would be professional...

but good lord, to attack her physical appearance is just stupid. She is obviously in great shape and is a very pretty woman. And her attractiveness has NOTHING to do with her wrestling abilities or work on the mic. Men like Meltzer who cannot separate the two are a serious problem.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like things went back to normal. But I am not sure how smart is having her doing interviews right now, it's gonna be interesting to see if she gets asked about the whole Meltzer situation


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PiercingUncommonConey.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were in that Ziggler and friends stand up comedy show last night (Tye was part of the show) and apparently they were involved a little bit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton in that top and leather pants though :homer


























And she was part of one of those Special Olympics events WWE does


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

While I still think Billie is more attractive, Peyton is growing on me very quickly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drop dead gorgeous :zayn3:done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Special Olympics event today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Backstage in Summerslam with the Revival


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She does have some amazing legs :homer 

Add that to all the amazing stuff she has


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey WWE...you have an incredibly hot Aussie girl. Use her right. Fuck make some tag titles or something for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know Billie says this jokingly, but since it is not the first time she says it, it sure seems like she wants to bang Peyton, and I don't blame her >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't give a fuck, she won tonight, been waiting this for months


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I don't give a fuck, she won tonight, been waiting this for months


I am also glad she won!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute af :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking ripped as hell. Hopefully this means we will get more like the ones last year where she showed her abs and then some, but I think is unlikely since she hasn't been doing that in a while.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a big fan of the new outfit if I am honest, but she makes anything look :homer, so no complainings either


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Love Peyton & Billie, funnier, more hilarious version of Laycool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NiceSophisticatedComet.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LazyWarmHoiho.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Wish she posted more current pics, this seems to be a pre boob job, post engagement Peyton lol. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Wish she posted more current pics, this seems to be a pre boob job, post engagement Peyton lol. It is what it is I guess.


theres a ring on her finger in these photos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> theres a ring on her finger in these photos.


I know, that's why I said "post engagement" lol. I think her boob job and her engagement happened almost at the same time, she even still has long hair in those pics. Either way, wish she posted more current stuff.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I know, that's why I said "post engagement" lol. I think her boob job and her engagement happened almost at the same time, she even still has long hair in those pics. Either way, wish she posted more current stuff.


Oh my bad, I read it as pre engagement lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


You know, it wouldn't surprise me if they had this same reaction to Rhonda being champion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know it's no news, but her booty looked mighty fine tonight, camera man doing God's work :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/GiddyLazyEider.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AcceptableRecentBoubou.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BrilliantCoarseAlligatorgar.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScrawnyScaredFlamingo.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GrotesqueComplexGrouper.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FantasticSlowAardvark.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThirdSarcasticBats.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck done

https://giant.gfycat.com/SleepyDenseClumber.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck done
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/SleepyDenseClumber.webm



Fucking hell wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

done

With the news of her engagement going public (it sure took the dirtsheets a while), I have to say it again: Dillinger wins at life


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SentimentalThoroughFruitbat.webm


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tye is a very lucky man, he has great taste in women ?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking forward to this photoshoot


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Looking forward to this photoshoot



Hope the photoshoot is good, though how are they gonna do a photoshoot together and not have it be a bikini shoot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Hope the photoshoot is good, though how are they gonna do a photoshoot together and not have it be a bikini shoot.


Let's hope this is just a preview and there are some bikini pics too, kinda like that photoshoot they had for Christmas last year, which also had some bikini pics like the one on my sig :grin2:. 

Even in this low quality review, it looks nice, Peyton's boobs look huge :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, she looks so hot wens3









https://giant.gfycat.com/FeminineDismalHoki.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a goddess


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Tye is a lucky man


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036487200446337024


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute and hot :zayn3:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So cute :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton & Billie looked great tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully Peyton has taken a couple fo pics with that dress, it looks :nice

https://giant.gfycat.com/ConcernedCreativeIndiancow.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see this one, in fact it is the only reason I will watch that show live. The pop they will get roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Better than the Hardyz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*New 1080/60fps GIFS:


https://giant.gfycat.com/AdoredThoughtfulGreatdane.webm

https://giant.gfycat.com/TartEasyFowl.webm




*

Mordeacay


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lariat From Hell said:


> *New 1080/60fps GIFS:
> 
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/AdoredThoughtfulGreatdane.webm
> ...


The shorter hair plus that outfit IMO is her sexiest look.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> The shorter hair plus that outfit IMO is her sexiest look.


Too bad that they made her cover them boobs with a sports bra a couple of weeks after her main roster debut :crying:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Too bad that they made her cover them boobs with a sports bra a couple of weeks after her main roster debut :crying:


Unless she decided it, I want to smack whoever told her to cover them with that bra.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

_TakeOver Throwback

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnawareGrimHarborporpoise.webm_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's confirmed: She is a part of 2K19


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a _couple reasons_ why I want Peyton to take a pic like this again...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad there is no chance she wears that outfit anymore :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/SilentSentimentalAmericanratsnake.webm


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> Too bad there is no chance she wears that outfit anymore :homer
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/SilentSentimentalAmericanratsnake.webm


I see something might pop out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking cute in these pics


















I guess she decided to cover them boobs from now on, I will never understand why women like her, Billie or Alexa get the surgery and then decide to start to cover themselves more, but whatever.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Those legs though wens3




Mordecay said:


> I guess she decided to cover them boobs from now on, I will never understand why women like her, Billie or Alexa get the surgery and then decide to start to cover themselves more, but whatever.




Yeah I don't really understand it either. Hopefully it has nothing to do with what that retard Meltzer said a few weeks back. Hopefully this isn't a trend she continues for long lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These gifs though sodone. 

That fucking outfit wens3

Videos like these is when I miss the Attitude/Ruthless Agression Eras

https://giant.gfycat.com/MajesticEnragedCrane.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ConsiderateLimpingBonobo.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BlankPeacefulBellfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnselfishDevotedEelelephant.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RigidYearlyConure.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HeavenlyEmotionalAmericanratsnake.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/NeatHospitableArcherfish.webm
@Lariat From Hell ;


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss her posts, she has been dead quiet since her trip to Australia last week, hasn't posted anything since thursday, in fact I think she is still there.

Billie is backstage on SD, honestly it would be weird to see her doing something by herself tonight if Pehton is indeed not there, can't remember if they ever have been apart on tv since they became a team, even during War Games Billie accompanied Peyton and then went to the back


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She seems to be there apparently


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are the cutest couple


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not lying, I know that both of them have their respective partners, but they really would make a cute couple in a non perverted way


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WarmheartedAppropriateFreshwatereel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish there was a pic from another angle of her with those pants, if you know what I mean :curry2

https://giant.gfycat.com/OptimisticDaringAmericanalligator.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even in pics at the beach she is fully covered these days feelsbadman :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

While I will keep complaining about how covered she is appearing these days, it can't be denied how ridiculously beautiful she is with little to no make up on :zayn3

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImmediateTalkativeHummingbird.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would like a full body pic, for reasons :curry2









https://giant.gfycat.com/NauticalUncomfortableGuillemot.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Not lying, I know that both of them have their respective partners


Who is Billie dating ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Who is Billie dating ?


I only know she has been married for a while now, even before signing to WWE I think (there are some pics of her wedding online), she even changed her last name, no longer uses McKay, but that's about it. I don't think her husband is a part of the wrestling business, although I remember reading somewhere that he created the old Iconic logo they used to wear on their t-shirts before getting their own official merch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From today's house show in Houston (they finally are back doing live events after like a month a half)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

interesting way of leaving the ring


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from the Houston house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them boobs look huge here done









@Lariat From Hell ;


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Fucking WOW. /r/2busty2Hide material there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad the black gear is only used in house shows, it is my favourite. Also, too bad that there isn't front pics without the t-shirt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booty looking fine af :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/BoilingImpressionableGoat.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has been quiet on social media again :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PoshFaithfulGnu.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, no entrance and a 30 seconds promo, I don't know if it is an improovement or not


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some from tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tye wins at life :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They should kiss already


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even sick and without make up she looks incredible


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them legs, on both :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best part of the MYC tonight

https://giant.gfycat.com/ColorlessImpishArrowcrab.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Her reaction when she saw herself for the first time in the videogame :mj2

https://giant.gfycat.com/GrouchyMelodicDromedary.webm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042855979929542656


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so fine


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wish these two would just lez out already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braless Peyton... no wonder she is taking from a considerable distance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Tucson house show last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Billie is showing the surgery results more than Peyton these days, which wasn't the case a couple of months ago


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The way Peyton licks that spoon...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss this kind of videos from them :mj2. 






Hopefully this isn't a one off


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple of gifs from another match from her indie days. I would say that these matches are "interesting" for obvious reasons

https://giant.gfycat.com/TenseInfatuatedHuman.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MisguidedFlatCardinal.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdmiredNeighboringCob.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night house show in Las Cruces


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CarefulOffensiveBlackrussianterrier.webm


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Peyton looked so good with shoulder-length hair. I don't see why all the WWE women have such long hair.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last week's Smackdown










From last night's show at WWE Colorado Springs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like the kids would say: "A legend supporting legends" :grin2:










Kairi is so cute


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably the only thing we will se from Peyton tonight :mj2

Miss those days where she actually posted full body selfies or at least, from the chest up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When you compare her t-shirt with Billie's, I think she is having some self confidence issues... or she just doesn't want to show them boobies/abs anymore, either way it sucks. What is odd is that she still uses the ring gear where she shows her mid section and it looks fine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are freaking adorable :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MatureDefensiveKilldeer.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope she posts this in full size and not just the cropped profile pic version


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only she posted the stuff like the stuff Cathy is posting today... whatever

https://giant.gfycat.com/DishonestAjarAplomadofalcon.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Usually only post the pics/gifs here and the rest of her stuff (interviews. new merch, etc) in the other thread, but this time I will make an exception and post these 2 interviews they did during the presentation of the 2k19 game at the PC 2 weeks ago. You should read/hear these 2 interviews with them, it really makes you appreciate them a bit more, both as performers and people.






https://www.tvinsider.com/718676/wwe-iiconics-peyton-royce-billie-kay-interview-super-showdown/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Said it once and say it again, I wish she posted some stuff like the stuff Cathy is posting these last couple of days

https://giant.gfycat.com/PhonySoreCero.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SmallConventionalAfricancivet.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WellinformedDefinitiveFrillneckedlizard.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ConfusedDefinitiveDrake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So cute


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sadly, this is probably the most skin she has shown in her social media in a while, not counting that photoshoot.










A few more random pics from today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

On the road for the next 2 weeks and sad to leave her dogs, I imagine she will do the monday house show tomorrow, then the SD tapings and then the whole crew will fly to Australia for SSD just to flight back to America for a Monday house show 8 days from now, then the SD tapings the day after and then finally go back home. It's gonna be tough 10 days

https://giant.gfycat.com/IllinformedPeacefulFlyinglemur.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute little booty, despite being taking from a distance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From Zelina's IG stories

https://giant.gfycat.com/AncientVelvetyArrowana.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Being cute as always

https://giant.gfycat.com/SociableGrossIceblueredtopzebra.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AmusingBothAfricanhornbill.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No make up Peyton >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loving that new outfit. That "flossing" thing was cringey af, but at least she looked cute doing it :shrug

https://giant.gfycat.com/DizzyLimpAustraliansilkyterrier.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OccasionalAlertCrustacean.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WetUntimelyAruanas.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UniformHappyGnatcatcher.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are such lovable goofs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good thing there actually was another angle from her in that outfit. Booty on point as always wens3

https://giant.gfycat.com/PortlyAllEsok.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AmusingLonelyIbizanhound.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ElasticIdleJohndory.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They finally landed in Melbourne, I hope they have an incredible time there


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


For a second I thought this was referring to her body as opposed to her hair .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doing some press stuff for tomorrow's show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She also was with Dolph, Drew and Billie doing some promotional stuff with the Melbourne City soccer team

https://giant.gfycat.com/ComplexFairArgentinehornedfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AlienatedRashDegus.webm

























































One of her highschool friends apparently plays for the team, hwe friend ain't looking bad either, apparently there is something in the water in Australia :grin2:


























The booty always on point in those leggins :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And, as always, a fucking tease

https://giant.gfycat.com/BarrenImpoliteAsianelephant.webm

Them legs though owens3:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WelloffWideeyedDingo.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked so good today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God is a Woman :sodone

Funny how as soon as Dillinger is away she post "sexier" pics again


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> God is a Woman :sodone
> 
> Funny how as soon as Dillinger is away she post "sexier" pics again



:sodone 

it's about time she posted something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So ridiculously attractive

https://giant.gfycat.com/BriefMisguidedAfricanparadiseflycatcher.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not only she made me cry with that video, she looked fucking incredible in it. Them boobs are so big she had to adjust her top several times during the video. Kinda sucks that the WWE.com logo was covering her most of the time

https://giant.gfycat.com/SmallWiltedGuernseycow.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TangibleBrilliantIvorygull.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HorribleRepentantCreature.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EmptyOpenHypacrosaurus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

While she didn't got the big reaction I expected, I am still happy that she won. And that new gear :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WeeklyFlickeringChimneyswift.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PeskyPhysicalAlaskajingle.webm


----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking fucking incredible in that aussie themed gear


































































































Too bad she is implying that she won't be using it much, if at all


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048699134977368064


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking fucking incredible in that aussie gear :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/MasculineThoseArmedcrab.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AnimatedGraveAustraliancurlew.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FearlessComposedDore.webm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So sexy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconic af


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Arguably the 2 hottest wrestlers in WWE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Arguably the 2 hottest wrestlers in WWE


For sure my top 2.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> For sure my top 2.


Peyton is my number 1 for sure, n2 is between her, Alexa and Liv.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope that I don't have install Snapchat again, I thought most people moved to IG stories by now


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Throwback Thursday, since she is back home and, with Tye around, it is likely that she won't post many current pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sure we all like her "boots", they are amazing >


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051078589662285825
Feels bad that this the only thing that can be posted about her, since her IG posts are either fan stuff or old pics, no new stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DecentLargeFlicker.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Raleigh house show tonight


















































That little booty shake alone is worth the ticket price :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/RegalGiftedInsect.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OrganicAcademicCowrie.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TeemingMellowKite.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RelievedDelectableKakarikis.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImmenseTiredAntelopegroundsquirrel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from the Raleigh house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She should be the face of every brand


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in Charlottesville


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No wonder people were praising her "boots", they seem like they are looking pretty nice in that t-shirt >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That had to hurt lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's show in Richmond


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some more from the Richmond house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so fucking fine :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night house show in Charlottesville


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All the heart eyes emojis, just all of them :zayn3


----------



## KCFan (Oct 16, 2018)

I really like the Icconics and wish they had more screentime. Find them hilarious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Perfection :zayn3:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Perfection :zayn3:sodone



:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't know what she is doing :lol, but she looks cute doing it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

she needs to eat a sandwich.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Don't know what she is doing :lol, but she looks cute doing it


Take me a away, invisible skate board


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure if it is an old pic or not (she posted something very similar last year), but whatever :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Not sure if it is an old pic or not, but whatever :sodone



That ass wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That ass wens3 :sodone


It's so fit :homer

Like I said, I am not sure if this pic is recent, since she has been covering herself more lately and she seems to be in the same place and using the same bikini than in this pic she posted last year










But it doesn't matter, still works for me >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> It's so fit :homer
> 
> Like I said, I am not sure if this pic is recent, since she has been covering herself more lately and she seems to be in the same place and using the same bikini than in this pic she posted last year
> 
> ...




Not even upset if it's an older picture cuz that ass is perfection.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's Hartford house super show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One more from tonight's house show










Some random pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She was looking so good in those jeans :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnrealisticThisItaliangreyhound.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from last night's house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

& woman tag at the Boston house show: IIconics and Becky vs Asuka, Charlotte and Asuka after the IIconics interfered in the Becky/Charlotte match, helping Becky retain her title


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So cute :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show at White Plains


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from tonight's house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking booty done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good on her for giving us the full size pic okada:done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So cute :zayn3









https://giant.gfycat.com/ClearcutSimpleBrahmanbull.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gonna try to find a better quality version, since Snapchat is a bitch to record. So, if anyone could screen record the full Q&A in better and send it to me it would be greatly appreciated it :grin2:

https://giant.gfycat.com/GiftedDisfiguredKingbird.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New gear


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/IdolizedMenacingAlaskanmalamute.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks so good in red (and in any colour for that matter)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImportantBriskChickadee.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigger version because why the fuck not, wish there were more pics of her in that outfit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


The pic is nice and her body is amazing, but missing the days where she would have taken off the t-shirt and post this pic in her underwear, the good old days lol >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The pic is nice and her body is amazing, but missing the days where she would have taken off the t-shirt and post this pic in her underwear, the good old days lol >


She lifted it up pretty far, I feel like if this was taken at home and not the gym you may have gotten your wish haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She lifted it up pretty far, I feel like if this was taken at home and not the gym you may have gotten your wish haha


She doesn't seem to take sexy pics at home anymore, at least not when Tye is around, which is probably most of the time she is at home since they have pretty similar schedules.

Highly unlikely with the wedding getting closer, but hopefully one day we get something like this again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DecentCreepyAmphibian.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Imagine that 4way :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Imagine that 4way :sodone


I have a rotator cuff injury for the number of times I have imagined it >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks so fine in this pic, especially them boobs :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Old pics again :eyeroll. She still looks hot af though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Old pics again :eyeroll. She still looks hot af though


No new outfit this year


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Talk about a threesome! :delrio*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> No new outfit this year


She doesn't seem to be a party girl tbh, and even if she is she keeps it to herself, since I don't remember many posts of her at parties or stuff like that. She even said a few times that she doesn't even drink.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Dear Lord :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Billie's reaction when she sees Peyton is everything :zayn3

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpotlessFeminineErmine.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

tfw we get more Peyton content from Billie then Peyton herself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> tfw we get more Peyton content from Billie then Peyton herself.


Yeah, at least when it comes to the IG stories, Billie sure loves to record Peyton. Like I said once: I know both are in serious relationships, but if they weren't, I always get that vibe that Billie is more into Peyton than Peyton into Billie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

In perfect position... >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VainMarriedCapeghostfrog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PreciousIdolizedBedbug.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are so cute together :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Cardiff house show earlier


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's live event in Cardiff, Wales


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That cleavage :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad she covered herself for the fan pics, boobs were looking amazing in that red outift :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnluckyFickleAmericankestrel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Aberdeen house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From today's house show in Birmingham


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JoyousUnfoldedAfricancivet.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from the Birmingham house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ActualFlusteredHeterodontosaurus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not even a pic from the front, whatever :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Fresh off WWE.com,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since today is her birthday I am gonna post what I consider were the best pics she has posted the past 365 days.


















































































































































































































More to come throughout the day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God bless Billie, some of these new pics :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The rest of the pics Billie posted


































































































Gonna post the best of the past year later, unless Peyton starts to post a lot of pics as well


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> God bless Billie, some of these new pics :homer


Billie doing gods work and blessing us with all the plot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

To continue with some of the best Peyton pics of the past year


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> To continue with some of the best Peyton pics of the past year


There are so many decent ones to choose from haha. Here are a few that still stand out to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> There are so many decent ones to choose from haha. Here are a few that still stand out to me.


I actually was planning to post some of the gifs after I finished with the still pics lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since I am posting in chronological order, apparently the spam will be bigger than I thought, I think she just has been posting a lot of good ones lately, compared to previous months


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The best 4 >


































Gonna try to post some gifs later


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some gifs, as promised


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Last post conmemorating Peyton's birthday, sorry for the spam, it's just once a year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Damn :homer



That ass though wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That ass though wens3


What I don't know if she takes low quality pics on purpose whenever she wears a revealing outfit or it just so happens that she has a shitty camera on her phone. Either way, even in low quality, she is so fine :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> What I don't know if she takes low quality pics on purpose whenever she wears a revealing outfit or it just so happens that she has a shitty camera on her phone. Either way, even in low quality, she is so fine :banderas


Probably just an older phone with a shit camera.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some never released pics people have been posting for her birthday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PerfectDefensiveKarakul.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to be that seatbelt so bad >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A photohoot on the beach? The hype is real :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> A photohoot on the beach? The hype is real :mark::mark::mark::mark:


I looked up the photographers page to see if there was any previews only to be disappointed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I looked up the photographers page to see if there was any previews only to be disappointed


I actually follow that photographer since it is the same photographer who did their latest photoshoot, this one










An he sometimes posts pics that they don't post on their accounts.

The fact that there are no previews and it is on the beach makes me think it will be a good one, if you know what I mean :book.

But knowing them and their lack of sexy pics these year compared to previous ones, they may turn heel on us, tease us with a beach/bikini photoshoot and do another regular one :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS, she is so pretty :zayn3:done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


If this part of her latest photoshoot I think she turned heel on us :fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> If this part of her latest photoshoot I think she turned heel on us :fuck


I feel like she turned Heel on us a while ago lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I feel like she turned Heel on us a while ago lol.


Sadly, I think is true :crying:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forever the tease, she either is wearing really short shorts or she is on her underwear. Those legs :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeez

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

that pic made my heart skip a beat when i saw it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Love how you can see a hint of the bikini top showing through the sweater. I really hope there are a few shots in this shoot without it haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Love how you can see a hint of the bikini top showing through the sweater. I really hope there are a few shots in this shoot without it haha


Same. A few shots from the back wouldn't be bad either, since that bikini is fucking tiny :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I think she is gonna use the sweater in all shots :lauren

But still :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I think she is gonna use the sweater in all shots :lauren
> 
> But still :homer



Billie doesn't have a sweater on so i'm still holding out hope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I loved her trance pose and blank stare. I actually laughed really hard at that.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Forget the other aussie chicks, peyton is the one true babe


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Forget the other aussie chicks, peyton is the one true babe


I prefer Toni Storm, but Peyton is still hot though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

homerhomerhomerhomer:homer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, your new sig looks good.

Only posting because you said I would never ever post in here. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After she posted that first pic she hasn't posted anything from that photoshoot :lauren.

While the pic is nice and all, everything that isn't a part of that photoshoot seems so dissapointing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



She's a babyface again feelsgoodman


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Mordecay said:


>


she is smoking hot!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive always thought these two brunettes were hot af! IF WWE fails them the adult industry could make them tons lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:lauren


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :lauren


lmao pretty much my reaction as well. This shoot had/has the potential to be legendary and so far it's been a let down : /


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> lmao pretty much my reaction as well. This shoot had/has the potential to be legendary and so far it's been a let down : /


They gave us a taste of the good stuff at the beggining... and it went downhill from there. Peyton isn't even posting pics from the shoot anymore (look at her recent posts). I guess all hope is on Billie at this point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


I know it was you, Fredo.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

They really dropped the ball with these two since they were added to SmackDown! They should be two of the top female heels on SD!

After the first month (April to mid May) they have been nothing but bodies to beat up and jobbers. Lame.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show at Madison, Wisconsin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is not happy about doing cardio after the road trip :lmao

https://giant.gfycat.com/LimitedEachBeagle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


No bikini pic, but I can't complain :homer


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Those hard nips :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Peyton Royce 

Myrtle Fairy Queen made on Photo Lab


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show at Cedar Rapids


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We totally need a booty shot from that photoshoot, even in the cold weather is looking fine :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty though :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThunderousGoodnaturedBlackmamba.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnsungWellinformedAmphibian.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Waiting for the Blacked jokes :lol










The sad part is that I think they are gonna repost this and it will be their daily IG post :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From her indie days, like homer


















If only she used the same outfit in WWE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


I see Asuka in the corner! This picture is great! :mark :woo :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I see Asuka in the corner! This picture is great! :mark :woo :asuka


This one is even better, it has Asuka as well :aryep


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045079964566122498


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> This one is even better, it has Asuka as well :aryep
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045079964566122498


:asuka :woo :dance :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently I am the only one uploading things on this threads, but I don't care, she is bae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, these are AMAZING!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One from last year, but in higher quality :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


How sweet of them, they probably heard that today people were going to celebrate my birthday (it's actually on Tuesday, but they are busy that day) so they gave me early birthday gifts. The sad part is, I don't I will make it until my birthday after those pics :sodone

And have you noticed it? All the best Peyton pics have been posted either by the photographer or for Billie, Peyton really not delivering :lauren


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> And have you noticed it? All the best Peyton pics have been posted either by the photographer or for Billie, Peyton really not delivering :lauren


At least Billie and the Photographer got our backs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> At least Billie and the Photographer got our backs.


Yeah. I hope the pics keep coming, but after today, no matter what it happens, we can call the photoshoot a success. You finally got the booty shot you wanted, of both of them :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah. I hope the pics keep coming, but after today, no matter what it happens, we can call the photoshoot a success. You finally got the booty shot you wanted, of both of them :homer


Indeed wens3 the only thing that would make the photo shoot better would be a stand alone ass shot of Peyton like the one we got of Billie the other day but I wont be greedy perfectly fine with what we've gotten already haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, that fucking tease :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Damn, that fucking tease :homer



ROLL OVER


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

These are actually 4 videos but for whatever reason IG wouldn't give me the videos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those workout videos done

https://giant.gfycat.com/CanineGraveHoatzin.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RelievedCloudyBedlingtonterrier.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CoolCheerfulCats.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MessySharpLarva.webm

That little dance :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky soldiers


























https://giant.gfycat.com/LameHarmoniousBird.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Saw it was your birthday @Mordecay, so in honor of that, my favorite Peyton Pics and GIF's.


















































































Ah thicker Peyton, how I miss the.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Ah thicker Peyton, how I miss the.


She still is as thick, if not thicker than in most of those pics imo :shrug










































I mean, this was literally from yesterday


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> She still is as thick, if not thicker than in most of those pics imo :shrug


Yeah but for me, nothing beats Venus Fly Trap Peyton in NXT before the "Iconic Duo" or the "IIconics" took off. That and her look after she debuted on the main roster this year.

Maybe it's all in the outfit and don't get me wrong, she's still hot as hell regardless of what I say, but that was peak Peyton, IMO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah but for me, nothing beats Venus Fly Trap Peyton in NXT before the "Iconic Duo" or the "IIconics" took off. That and her look after she debuted on the main roster this year.
> 
> Maybe it's all in the outfit and don't get me wrong, she's still hot as hell regardless of what I say, but that was peak Peyton, IMO.


Oh yeah, I mean, it's not just the ourfit, the character she played in NXT made her sexier, it was more seductive and the outfits a bit more revealing, her character on the main roster is more goofy and comedic. But body wise she is as hot, if not hotter than ever


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I miss her old gear  The new tops are just meh. I understand why but still


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SickNiceGazelle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DishonestDependentGoldenmantledgroundsquirrel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I miss her old gear  The new tops are just meh. I understand why but still


Nothing will beat this one imo :homer


















Like people said, everything was better on NXT, even the outfits


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Nothing will beat this one imo :homer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wargames one was probably my favorite, that was pre enhancement tho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A bit dissapointing but I'll take it :shrug


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


They looked over tanned


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Fuck yeah, that's what dreams are made of!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


If science ever perfects human cloning I want more than one >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WhoppingGiantCalf.webm


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Billie Kay looks beautiful with no make up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From yesterday's house show in Winnipeg


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WarpedThatBlobfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's show in Ontario, California


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImportantShallowCaribou.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/ImportantShallowCaribou.webm



We need a better look at this outfit asap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> We need a better look at this outfit asap


That was what I was thinking lol, unless we get another bikini pic instead, then no complains :grin2:

Knowing Peyton, she will post a pic from the back and not the front plot :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpecificPersonalDeer.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I am glad when I am wrong :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am glad when I am wrong :sodone


I am glad when you are wrong to :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These last couple of pics sure are better than some of the ones in the photoshoot :lol. Them boobs :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SlushyFaintHornedviper.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta love Sheamus, he is uploading the "best part" of some of his videos and he uploaded this part from the one of the IIconics >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty in leggins sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Before anyone says it I am gonna say it: Peyton with "white stuff" all over her face :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hmm:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Before anyone says it I am gonna say it: Peyton with "white stuff" all over her face :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's house show in Oakland


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like the "good posts" are over :mj2. It was good while it lasted

https://giant.gfycat.com/WellgroomedShabbyBluewhale.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FirstColorlessEyelashpitviper.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New profile pic on WWE's website


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in Stockton. Billie seems to be ok


































































































That booty :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is selling the War Games gear, which was my favourite :fuck:fuckthis.










I suppose that it was too "revealing" ever since she got the boob job and she didn't felt comfortable having to use a sports bra every time she used it, and well, she might be a little short of money for the wedding lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It was worth the wait :sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> It was worth the wait :sodone


Christmas came early and i believe so did i!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> It was worth the wait :sodone



Fuck me the things I would do for just one night :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sweet Jesus :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Sweet Jesus :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone



Christmas has come early....fucking hell does she look absolutely stunning. 10/10 would never pull out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...is exactly the same as...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Me after the latest Peyton pic >


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Sweet Jesus :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


God damn Peyton, what are you doing to us!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll be in my bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty though :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TameMemorableHapuka.webm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ScarceWanCleanerwrasse.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/ScarceWanCleanerwrasse.webm


My gif lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WhichEverlastingBass.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Too bad that she isn't like Carmella and she actually uses a bra under the Friends top. However, the way she fills those jeans...



>


All I want for Christmas is that booty :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Too bad that she isn't like Carmella and she actually uses a bra under the Friends top. However, the way she fills those jeans...
> 
> 
> 
> All I want for Christmas is that booty :homer



Underboob would of been nice, I'm honestly surprised we even got the bra peak haha. Also that ass is perfection.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not trying to be pessimistic, but the fact that they were the only women who didn't wrestle at tonight's house show... let's just say that my hopes of them getting those tag titles get lower by the day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ArtisticTidyBandicoot.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from last night's house show in Chicago


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a bad feeling about them being the guest announcers for these matches on house shows, let's hope it is just temporary


































That booty :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from last night's house show in Uniondale


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And more from last night's house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here she is mimicking Mandy's entrance, I wish I had it in better quality


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in Baltimore


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate that they have been reduced to guest ring announcers, but that booty in jeans/leggins done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Me every time the IIconics get humilliated: "Well, they can't go any lower"

WWE: "Hold my drink"










































































:Vince2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dignity.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The UGH origins

https://streamable.com/qoa4h


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not as good as the previous ones but I'll take them after 2 weeks without anything


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Not as good as the previous ones but I'll take them after 2 weeks without anything


Wearing a winter hat while wearing a bikini?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Wearing a winter hat while wearing a bikini?


She was wearing a sweater in the previous one, she is one odd woman, maybe the day of the photoshhot was cold in Florida :shrug. Weird since there have been pics without the hat and the sweater, so maybe she doesn't want to show much in all the pictures, just in a few


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's like they have forgotten how to post, it's been days since they have posted anything, even on their stories #feelsbadman :mj2


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, since she is not posting anything anymore I am gonna start posting some gifs I've had for a while


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is still my favorite ring attire she's worn also my favorite entrance lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This is still my favorite ring attire she's worn also my favorite entrance lol.


I am still sad that she sold that one, it was my favourite as well :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least she posted something today after almost a week, nothing spectacular, but let's hope this means that she is gonna start posting again










A couple of gifs to compensate the lack of new material


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is alive :yay


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> :sodone


So, when's their sex tape coming out


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :sodone



:sodone 

finally we get another shot with the both of them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> So, when's their sex tape coming out


Hopefully soon :beckylol. As long as they have both of them I can even take Dillinger being involved :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


Lana is Torrie Wilson's clone confirmed?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Lana is Torrie Wilson's clone confirmed?


Torrie is way hotter imo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some workout videos she posted, there are 3 but the second one freezes halfway through the clip so I didn't posted it, is it just or there is a problem with that video?












 Click Above to Play ⇧

https://giant.gfycat.com/TemptingBewitchedGrouse.webm


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

2 weeks removed but do it girls.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Some workout videos she posted, there are 3 but the second one freezes halfway through the clip so I didn't posted it, is it just or there is a problem with that video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even all sweaty and working out she still looks amazing. I really wish she would lose the over shirt though lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Even all sweaty and working out she still looks amazing. I really wish she would lose the over shirt though lol


I've noticed that she always uses an over shirt when she is in public gyms, but she doesn't when she is in her home gym (at least the few times she has posted workout videos/pics from her home she hasn't been wearing one), I guess she isn't worried about creeps looking at her sweaty boobs there (besides Dillinger :lol).

I guess it's good news that this video seems to confirm that she isn't injured, the bad news is that she is just booked like crap, hell, she's even been started to be taken out of house shows she has been promoted to appear, she even has apologized to a couple of fans on Twitter who were asking if she was going to be there, despite the fact that is beyond her control :sadbecky


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, i would love to see a lot more Peyton on tv too. Well at least she's gonna be in the Royal Rumble. Pretty sure about that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I guess it's good news that this video seems to confirm that she isn't injured, the bad news is that she is just booked like crap, hell, she's even been started to be taken out of house shows she has been promoted to appear, she even has apologized to a couple of fans on Twitter who were asking if she was going to be there, despite the fact that is beyond her control :sadbecky





metallon said:


> Yeah, i would love to see a lot more Peyton on tv too. Well at least she's gonna be in the Royal Rumble. Pretty sure about that.



I'm hoping they are heavily featured once the Women's tag title starts getting closer to debuting and what not. They've both been heavily pushing for women's tag titles for years now so they should be one of the first if not the first to hold them imo. or at the very least they should be serious contenders and always around in the title picture.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm hoping they are heavily featured once the Women's tag title starts getting closer to debuting and what not. They've both been heavily pushing for women's tag titles for years now so they should be one of the first if not the first to hold them imo. or at the very least they should be serious contenders and always around in the title picture.


I really wish you are right man, but I don't know, all of their recent booking makes me think that they will be the jobber team of the division. They are the only women from SD that haven't been announced to the Rumble (besides Charlotte, but she was in the middle of storyline to be a contender for Asuka there), they haven't wrestled in about a month, not even on house shows (their last match was on December 17th) and they haven't appeared on tv since November 27th (I am not counting that 13 seconds promo they did for the New Year's edition of SD). You can tell that they are frustrated, at least Peyton seems to be


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084291789207597057









Unless that they have been taken off tv to repackage them a little bit and made them more dangerous and less comedic, like they were on NXT, I have a bad feeling about their 2019


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I really wish you are right man, but I don't know, all of their recent booking makes me think that they will be the jobber team of the division. They are the only women from SD that haven't been announced to the Rumble (besides Charlotte, but she was in the middle of storyline to be a contender for Asuka there), they haven't wrestled in about a month, not even on house shows (their last match was on December 17th) and they haven't appeared on tv since November 27th (I am not counting that 13 seconds promo they did for the New Year's edition of SD). You can tell that they are frustrated, at least Peyton seems to be
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084291789207597057
> ...



I can't even imagine the frustration they are going through. What I don't understand is why leave them off house shows as well?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I can't even imagine the frustration they are going through. What I don't understand is why leave them off house shows as well?


I don't even know at this point, their booking has gotten worse each passing week, even on house shows: First they job to Lana in back to back squash singles matches, then they are not even wrestling, they are doing guest ring announcing, then they made them dress like kangaroos to do that ring announcing and now they take them off the road completely, if I didn't know better I would say that they are in the doghouse, but I haven't seen anything that would put them in the doghouse, at least not on social media, and, as far as I know, everyone seems to like them backstage, I have never heard a bad word about them or anything like they are difficult to work with. Unless Billie is injured, which I don't know since she posts even less than Peyton on social media, it really doesn't give me high hopes for their future :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy fuck owens3:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton in glasses, so cute, my heart :zayn3:krillin3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Peyton in glasses, so cute, my heart :zayn3:krillin3



Had no idea she wore glasses, but my god does she look sexy in them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Peyton in glasses, so cute, my heart :zayn3:krillin3


Dude... I'm using that smiley. :krillin3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Had no idea she wore glasses, but my god does she look sexy in them


I think she has posted a couple of pics wearing them, but usually she has used a filter when she did, so one can get confused.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shes hot would bang hard hahahah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best her boobs have ever looked on a wrestling gear


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Best her boobs have ever looked on a wrestling gear


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Best her boobs have ever looked on a wrestling gear



wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> wens3


It really makes me sad that she sold that outfit, with WWE apparently getting more risky with sexy storylines and portrayals of the women she may have been allowed to use that outfit on tv now :darryl


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> It really makes me sad that she sold that outfit, with WWE apparently getting more risky with sexy storylines and portrayals of the women she may have been allowed to use that outfit on tv now :darryl


Still bummed she sold it as it was easily the best gear she's ever had. Wonder how much she sold it for?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Still bummed she sold it as it was easily the best gear she's ever had. Wonder how much she sold it for?


680 dollars. Fun fact, the guy who bought it is the same guy who bought hers and Billie's signed, worned t-shirts they used when they debuted them. So I guess that there is someone creepier than me :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> 680 dollars. Fun fact, the guy who bought it is the same guy who bought hers and Billie's signed, worned t-shirts they used when they debuted them. So I guess that there is someone creepier than me :lmao


It's not creepy till ya start writing erotic fan fiction and spending a crazy amount of $ on worn garments to setup some weird shrine :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It's not creepy till ya start writing erotic fan fiction and spending a crazy amount of $ on worn garments to setup some weird shrine :beckylol


Well, all my Peyton stuff is online, I don't even own any of her t-shirts because I am broke :sadbecky. But even if I had money I wouldn't buy worned gears, that's just crossing the line creepy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's been a while since she posted a pic from a photoshoot that isn't the bikini one, so she may have ran out of pics from that :sadbecky. If it is case, well, it was good while it lasted










She does look fucking amazing here though :homer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


She looks great here.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*nom nom nom lap dat up*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like there are still a few left :rusevyes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> It seems like there are still a few left :rusevyes



Fuck wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Fuck wens3 :sodone


Every time the flower tattoo is shown is a good day imo >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Every time the flower tattoo is shown is a good day imo >


I usually don't like tattoos on chicks but hers are very tasteful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I usually don't like tattoos on chicks but hers are very tasteful.


So far she hasn't gotten any stupid tattoos, but I am still worried since she has said that she is gonna get a new one this year that is more visible at plain sight, hopefully it means that is a small tattoo in like her finger or her wrist and not a bigger one


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SmoggyFirmAsiaticmouflon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EdibleSimplisticFairyfly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WeeklyPersonalAmberpenshell.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/InsecureCautiousKentrosaurus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From today's Axxess


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Both Peyton and Billie Kay are looking beautiful there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So cute :zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Que Baywatch theme


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That outfit though :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The gear looks good. Hopefully she will use it again sometime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The heartbreak girl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At the end, Hideo truly liked them roud


















She seems like she was tearing up a little bit in the first pic, I can't :cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HotVelvetyBeaver.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They look so good here :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so pretty, even with no make up :zayn3












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of those rare times you can actually see Billie wearing her wedding ring

https://giant.gfycat.com/FearlessConcernedBordercollie.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


The lady behind Peyton is cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> The lady behind Peyton is cool.


She is, but she is not...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Rhea Ripley? Aussie Party!

I love seeing them with Alexa!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I will never understand why she covers her face whenever she posts a pic after a work out, even then she looks great

And them boobs look huge there :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I will never understand why she covers her face whenever shepost a pic after a work out, even then she looks great
> 
> And them boobs look huge there :homer



Yeah I don't get it either, ruined a perfectly good gif/video lol


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah I don't get it either, ruined a perfectly good gif/video lol


Must be self conscious about sweat and messy hair.

Who cares? She's gorgeous!

Amirite?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope she brings this gear back now that she has sold the War Games one, she looks great here :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I hope she brings this gear back now that she has sold the War Games one, she looks great here :homer


The new support straps though :Out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The new support straps though :Out


That's why she doesn't use that outfit anymore :sadbecky, she now uses outfits in which she doesn't need sports bra under it. If you look all of her recent outfits the top is the same, just in different colors


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So hot wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So hot wens3



Fuck :sodone

Also Peyton is like the one chick the glamsquad doesn't really overdo it with


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Fuck :sodone
> 
> Also Peyton is like the one chick the glamsquad doesn't really overdo it with


Nah, I think she is so beautiful that not even the Horror Squad can ruin how she looks :lol

And well, I've said this before several times, but I am pleasantly surprised that she has been posting a bit more these last 2-3 days. Granted, no more bikini pics (which sucks) but at least she has been more active, hopefully she keeps doing it. Also, I hope that she finally starts doing house shows again tomorrow, it's been almost 2 months since the last time she has wrestled on house shows


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


ASUKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in Vancouver


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More pics from last night's house show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KAIRI!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A few from last night's house show in Vancouver, a few from today's house show in Spokane


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh mannnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Not seen this before! Love the Vickie cameo! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Pirate Princess... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor girl, she was stuck in traffic for 15 hours due to a snow storm, she even missed the house show last night because of that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Poor girl, she was stuck in traffic for 15 hours due to a snow storm, she even missed the house show last night because of that



Yeah it's crazy out west if the snowstorms get bad they shut the highways down and your just pretty much fucked lol. Can't even imagine how miserable boring it was just sitting there all day/night lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They look so good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked so fucking hot doing her entrance :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would like to give her a facial as well >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


The closest she'll ever be getting to the belts. :beckylol



Mordecay said:


> I would like to give her a facial as well >


:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> The closest she'll ever be getting to the belts. :beckylol


Nah, those titles will be hot potatoed as hell, if she and Billie stay together long enough they will get those titles



> :lauren


My mom taught me how to do it :shrug. She also taught me how to brush a woman's hair and those beauty tricks, I was 4 at the time :lol. Why do you have such a dirty mind? :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I probably am not the only one imagining what she is doing here to have that look on her face :lmao









https://giant.gfycat.com/DeadJitteryFossa.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess this means no more bikini pics :sadbecky










It was good while it lasted


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Well you look at that, she posted a bikini pic again wens3

Hopefully the photographer delivers now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Well you look at that, she posted a bikini pic again wens3
> 
> Hopefully the photographer delivers now



I just wish it was better quality, I don't get it some of them are great quality and others are potato


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I just wish it was better quality, I don't get it some of them are great quality and others are potato


Sometimes is Instagram the one who make the pics look bad. I know because I want to post some high quality pics and when they compress the image the results are crap. That's why I wish they posted more pics on Twitter, since there is no size limit there.

Hopefully, with all the hug and holding hands pics they have posted recently because of the tag titles match incoming, if they win, I hope they post a pic of them making out :lmao>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MassivePleasingKob.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AggressiveSelfreliantIbis.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I actually was expecting someone to gif that moment :lmao, her booty looked incredible :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I actually was expecting someone to gif that moment :lmao, her booty looked incredible :homer


Yes, yes it does. However I can't take credit for it someone posted it on Reddit haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Yes, yes it does. However I can't take credit for it someone posted it on Reddit haha.


Oh I know, is the same person form whom I steal most of the gifs I post here :lmao. He does an excellent job :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Playing with our fantasies :lmao

Hopefully there is a pic from another angle since I think she is using the same bodysuit she used here, in which she looked wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Playing with our fantasies :lmao


They need to kiss when they win the tag titles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


This should be your new avatar Mordy. :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I always knew she was the Shawn Michaels of the duo :lmao


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Bless her, she can't floss but she looks damn good trying :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SlimValidGermanspaniel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so hot :homer. Both of them are


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She is so hot :homer. Both of them are



Jesus her tits look amazing in this :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus her tits look amazing in this :sodone


That's why I wanted a pic from another angle when Billie posted the other pic, glad that she delivered >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly I would keep this in the other thread, but I think people need to see this video, this is why I am a fan and why I want them to win, they are so adorable :cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*I'M DEAD.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They looked so hot tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Rather the dark hair than the brown. Still hot though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

sodone


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

They looked amazing. Really love the blue.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Tonight convinced me that the WWE does value the Iconics somewhat. They let them get in a lot of offense.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


Insert Brazzers logo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Black Metal said:


> *I'M DEAD.*


She's way hotter as a light Brunette?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> They looked so hot tonight


I cant get over how much hotter I find her with the new hair color. I mean she was a 10 before but now? :sodone


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> > They looked so hot tonight
> ...


Glad someone agrees.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/UEZ3k4u.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/qKNPSv7.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Ug06tuG.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/HysWn5m.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VibrantMiserlyDugong.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Did Pey Pey have her lips done or something ? Her face looked different on EC


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Did Pey Pey have her lips done or something ? Her face looked different on EC


I think she has been using lip fillers for a while now


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Peyton was on fire last night. How does a geek like Dillinger scoop that up?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Peyton was on fire last night. How does a geek like Dillinger scoop that up?


He is a good looking guy and she does seem to have a bit of low self esteem (hence the constants look changes, the lip fillers, the boob joob), do the math


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn :homer










She is on another level right now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PertinentJadedKiwi.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That lucky motherfucker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Given that I wasn't expecting more bikini pics I take it :shrug, it is one of the worst one though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even without make up she is so beautiful :zayn3












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like she did something to her lips.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I find funny that, as soon as Dillinger was released we got a ton of Peyton stuff again. Not complaining in the least

https://giant.gfycat.com/EasygoingBrownLcont.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MilkyGlitteringBlackmamba.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VerifiableSoggyAdder.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdvancedCoarseAssassinbug.webm

She looks so good :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ComplicatedFortunateGoat.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DifferentQuaintIslandwhistler.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ApprehensiveIgnorantHammerheadbird.webm


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Throwback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


The fact that some people are calling Peyton fat because of this pic fpalm

A few more from last night's house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So hot :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Back to do ring announcement stuff :fuck:fuckthis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Back to do ring announcement stuff :fuck:fuckthis


I dont mind it, they entertain me when they have the microphone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will never understand why does she have to cover her face, she is beautiful even without a drop of make up, whatever :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AgedGoodnaturedAmericanshorthair.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GlisteningBewitchedAsiantrumpetfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ColorfulCostlyGroundbeetle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/NippyCluelessArachnid.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TepidShrillGrizzlybear.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GeneralDependableAustralianshelduck.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RemoteOblongCowrie.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/RemoteOblongCowrie.webm


All 3 of them are hanging out if this is the only thing we get (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> All 3 of them are hanging out if this is the only thing we get (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


I wish they posted stuff from their hot tub parties, but we are not that lucky










:sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/EasyWillingGreathornedowl.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Minneapolis house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An old one since she isn't posting much since becoming blonde


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's live event in Syracuse


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in White Plains


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know what sucks? She and Billie have joined the trend of wrestling with a t-shirt on during house shows :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/IdolizedGranularCassowary.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this should be interesting, but I hope they are not regulars

https://giant.gfycat.com/DeafeningHomelyBarb.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdorableCharmingAntelopegroundsquirrel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple of ones from her NXT days


























A larger version of this one


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's live event in Detroit


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

think we've seen this gif before but...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104810050932084737


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has been really quiet this week, in fact she has been posting much ever since dying her hair. Not sure if is because of that or it is because some information from her wedding got leaked right around the same time (that upset her a lot), but it kinda sucks that most of the stuff we get of her these days come from outside sources


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ConcreteLikelyGrebe.webm


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Banez said:


> think we've seen this gif before but...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104810050932084737


I would have no issue with this gif being on literally every page of this forum :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only :homer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ForkedSaneIceblueredtopzebra.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SizzlingImprobableDesertpupfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so beautiful :zayn3












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She is so beautiful :zayn3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those lips tho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/SizzlingImprobableDesertpupfish.webm


How can people not love the IIconics? That promo was great, they provide me so much joy whenever they get to be goofballs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How can people not love the IIconics? That promo was great, they provide me so much joy whenever they get to be goofballs.


Honestly, while that promo was still entertaining, you can notice the difference between this one and the ones they have been doing on the WWE website or on their own social media, this one felt really scripted, unlike these


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103091633426518016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100546070747197440
And my favorite


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, while that promo was still entertaining, you can notice the difference between this one and the ones they have been doing on the WWE website or on their own social media, this one felt really scripted, unlike these
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103091633426518016
> ...


I hope we get to see them vs Boss n Hug connection soon. I doubt it'll be at Mania because it looks like them vs Sky Pirates but the ppv after Mania it should go down.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope we get to see them vs Boss n Hug connection soon. I doubt it'll be at Mania because it looks like them vs Sky Pirates but the ppv after Mania it should go down.


Nah, sadly, despite all their efforts, they probably will have that match in a throwaway Smackdown where they will get beat in 5 minutes


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ass is so sweet, I'd even live up to the lyrics of the song.............https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EwLwbnhw0I


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ConsiderateElderlyJunco.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DecentSphericalCygnet.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

While I still love the IIconics, I miss NXT's Peyton. Her current look and that inevitable heavy dose of main roster makeup are not doing her any favors.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SecondaryCarefulHummingbird.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She looked great tonight, though I'm not the biggest fan of that blue gear she had on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

Awesome work...Thank you


Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I fucking :lmao at Sarah's reaction at the end


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I hope this means they're getting thrown into the Wrestlemania match with Nia/Tamina and Beth and Nattie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WateryHighGreatdane.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IdealHeartyAyeaye.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GorgeousSerpentineAlbatross.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Today was a good day sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Today was a good day sodone



:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CheeryFocusedEland.webm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure which dog to be more jealous of :evil


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's live event in Buffalo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in Allentown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so cute :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked so fine tonight :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:damn

https://giant.gfycat.com/GlamorousHairyHoneybadger.webm

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently she has been feeling sick since yesterday, I would like "to take care of her" :book

https://giant.gfycat.com/KaleidoscopicFrequentGardensnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OfficialSelfreliantGuppy.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For someone with a flu she looks amazing

https://giant.gfycat.com/AthleticTediousDoctorfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them legs though, what a tease :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/LegalLargeGoral.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Them legs though, what a tease :homer
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/LegalLargeGoral.webm



It looks like she is just sitting there in her panties which makes this hotter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It looks like she is just sitting there in her panties which makes this hotter.


I want to believe that she is not wearing any panties :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus Christ :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus Christ :homer



Fuck :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112408010800930817
Big E is one of us :book

EDIT: Peyton's reply


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112412930874712065
The replies to the tweet after she mentioned she likes cream filling :hmm. I don't think she realized what has she done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She looked good tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LightheartedCloudyJaeger.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AfraidWealthyGaur.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RightWarlikeAmericangoldfinch.webm


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been watching her wrestle in Australia since around her debut and now she's in a match at 'Mania? That's pretty awesome


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

She's hot AF regardless but why did she go blonde?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> She's hot AF regardless but why did she go blonde?


Vince loves blondes. Smart move really


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Vince loves blondes. Smart move really


I guess so. Though it makes Peyton slightly less hot than when she wasn't blonde.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I guess so. Though it makes Peyton slightly less hot than when she wasn't blonde.


Yeah, I think the same, now she is just another blonde on the roster, she stood out more when she had dark red/black hair. And going by her social media she doesn't seem like she is gonna change the color any time soon.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I think the same, now she is just another blonde on the roster, she stood out more when she had dark red/black hair. And going by her social media she doesn't seem like she is gonna change the color any time soon.



Shitty buzz about not going back in the short-term.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> She's hot AF regardless but why did she go blonde?


She probably wanted to go back to a more natural color since her wedding is only a few months away.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

I hope peyton and her sexy ass wins sunday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She probably wanted to go back to a more natural color since her wedding is only a few months away.


At this rate she will probably have a couple more look changes before her wedding, she gets bored fast :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked so hot tonight, too bad this is not a full body pic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/ArtisticIllCapeghostfrog.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those fucking legs though :sodone :sodone


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

Peyton


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I knew as soon as I saw that skirt, the images would be up. You guys don't disappoint.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MetallicJitteryGrayling.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PositiveCompleteIrishredandwhitesetter.webm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She was smokin on SD I actually had to try to pay full attention to their promo.


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Higher quality version

https://giant.gfycat.com/WellgroomedFantasticIndianabat.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlickeringSimpleBeauceron.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpressionableBothIberiannase.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WellinformedDeepAsiaticmouflon.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LimpingVengefulHake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FinishedFemaleDove.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CelebratedKeenJerboa.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TintedAgileGardensnake.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OptimisticNiftyJunco.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton in leggins, the gift that keeps on giving :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/SleepyGrotesqueFlies.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RealCornyArieltoucan.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Media day


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LimpingAcrobaticCirriped.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly the only thing I am looking forward for this year HOF












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am dissapointed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They both look great but disappointed in the dress choices


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She does look gorgeous though :zayn3












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Still stunning


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking beautiful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from Axxess yesterday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlakyFortunateGelding.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VerifiableRareFlea.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


I figured you would be happy to know the second loudest pop of the night at the bar I am at behind kofi mania was the iiconics winning ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

See I told you WWE valued these two to some extent. There was a lot of doubt (based on the fact that they always lost matches) but because these tag titles are perfect for them, it suits them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This hit me right in the feels


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SilkyImprobableAmericanmarten.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/NiceCalculatingGenet.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LameSnappyGavial.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Very happy for both of them. On a side note, I really miss Peyton's NXT look.

The hair, the attire...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

i think we should have an iconic moment of bliss tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked so good yesterday, and I am not just talking about her attire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


The closest they have been to do it on camera


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MarvelousGrandFlee.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She is trying to kill us all :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SilentAptDobermanpinscher.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So gorgeous


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God she is pretty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpitefulOffbeatBergerpicard.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AgitatedFaintAmericancrow.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How can anyone looking so good working out? I look fucking disgusting when I do :lol 

https://giant.gfycat.com/GlisteningTeemingAyeaye.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/QuarterlyDefiniteDanishswedishfarmdog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/InnocentWealthyEft.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FelineFavoriteLadybird.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:damn

https://giant.gfycat.com/AssuredSpeedyBlacknorwegianelkhound.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God I love when she decides to get active on social media :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy fuck

https://giant.gfycat.com/FemaleSlimKentrosaurus.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PlainSarcasticHummingbird.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This photoshoot is gonna be the end of me

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnsungSkeletalFattaileddunnart.webm


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She's been extremely generous in recent months.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cause of death...

https://giant.gfycat.com/AnchoredTemptingCormorant.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnsightlyAliveFirefly.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Un-fucking-believable

https://giant.gfycat.com/RawGlossyAmericanavocet.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them shorts again sodone

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlusteredMeaslyBufeo.webm


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Peyton out to kill mordecay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ComplicatedSlowCardinal.webm

She is just glowing today

https://giant.gfycat.com/CheeryUnsungArchaeocete.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Today was such a great day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My Champ


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She's been killing it the past couple of days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so attractive :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So the other day, Peyton actually replied to something I wrote on her Instagram. Someone commented asked her why her abs don't show when she's wrestling and she said she has to eat/drink before every match, I joked of course you do, otherwise you would collapse and no one wants that. She replied 100%. Made my week. (that's sad I know).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is in her undies :sodone

Those legs, the boobs, that face, she is fucking perfect :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/HatefulSeparateAmbushbug.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Those legs, that face, she is fucking perfect :homer
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/HatefulSeparateAmbushbug.webm


Those panties tho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Those panties tho


I know, she has been quiet today, so she probably has been banging all day :curry2. That lucky motherfucker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PaltryFlawlessGalapagossealion.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UglyLeanApatosaur.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GroundedAllIriomotecat.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking fine af tonight

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnawareEthicalAfricanwilddog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ClutteredParchedGopher.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MajesticBlandLaughingthrush.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ShadowyFloweryFlies.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EthicalShockedIceblueredtopzebra.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MellowBoilingEkaltadeta.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My two faves :tucky

https://giant.gfycat.com/DimwittedGrayFluke.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NiceLeadingAppaloosa.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OldfashionedIndolentBluefish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Said it once and I will said it again: I will never understand why she covers her face in some of her posts, she is beautiful even at her worst and with no make up, I suppose it is a woman thing and lack of self esteem


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TerrificThornyGemsbok.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a babe :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Said it once and I will said it again: I will never understand why she covers her face in some of her posts, she is beautiful even at her worst and with no make up, I suppose it is a woman thing and lack of self esteem


I think it´s due to stupid people who bully any imperfection.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JollyHauntingChuckwalla.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HarmoniousFarflungHuia.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy Shit :homer


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Dillinger t-shirts are not moving and that's why she has been promoting them lately












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Almost












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Almost












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton and Paige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/InferiorCompleteCornsnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not the content I wanted, but she looks hot af


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An old one, from her NXT days

https://giant.gfycat.com/DimpledYoungAgouti.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus, I wasn't fucking ready :sodone





































 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus, I wasn't fucking ready :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Language.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Language.


A pic/gif like that deserves the all the cursing in the world


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> A pic/gif like that deserves the all the cursing in the world


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


>


I made you post an IIconics gif that isn't them getting humilliated/beaten, add that to the gif Peyton posted and this is a great day :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I made you post an IIconics gif that isn't them getting humilliated/beaten, add that to the gif Peyton posted and this is a great day :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


>


You are becoming one of the biggest posters in the Peyton thread roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> You are becoming one of the biggest posters in the Peyton thread roud


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Peyton giving in to that ugly trend of fat lips makeup on Smackdown :cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were on Main Event this week


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CloseScholarlyArcherfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BadEnlightenedEyas.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So pretty :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She seems like she is about to do another photoshoot. She is at the beach with one of the girls of the Glam Squad... 












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


If this is anything like last time... HYPE!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So it seems like it is not a photoshoot but more like some sort a network special or something for Total Divas




















 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy fucking shit :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WOW!!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Holy fucking shit :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


How is this not part of your signature yet?? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> How is this not part of your signature yet?? :lol


I promised to keep this signature as long as they are champions because they may never be champions again, but whenever they lose the titles I'll bring the sexy back >


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a big fan of this one, they went too hard on the photoshop, her face doesn't seem real


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loving this new , sexy Peyton :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnhappyKlutzyLeonberger.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think this from when they were fiilming Total Divas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's house show in Evansville, their first RAW house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were on Main Event again, Peyton had a singles match against Nikki Cross


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They again had them cuting a promo during commercial break, fuck this shit :fuckthis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WeirdSillyLeafcutterant.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From today's live event in Dublin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love her, but her lips, she is ruining them :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WeeFamiliarIvorybackedwoodswallow.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only she lowered the camera just a little...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CreamyExcitableFowl.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dillinger is one lucky son of a bitch

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpectacularPessimisticAmericangoldfinch.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HarmfulEnchantingLacewing.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TautPlayfulEchidna.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WateryUntriedGartersnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's house show in Helsinki


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I only discovered 24 hours later that they were in Helsinki :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Banez said:


> I only discovered 24 hours later that they were in Helsinki :sadbecky













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127269827410710529


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some gifs I made this past couple of days

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThriftyMetallicItaliangreyhound.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdorableDisgustingAfricanharrierhawk.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AcademicShimmeringDogfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HarshInbornAsianpiedstarling.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LimpWillingArgentineruddyduck.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LavishAthleticBlueandgoldmackaw.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LikableConventionalAfricanharrierhawk.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpureForcefulJuliabutterfly.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stuff from last night's and tonight's live events in Oslo and Bournesmouth, plus some social media stuff


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from the Bournemouth house show










































Doing media today


































Lana trying so hard to be the third IIconic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


Is that Daenerys in the middle there?:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GenuineInfantileInchworm.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/InsistentPeacefulCanary.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ExcellentLegalAntipodesgreenparakeet.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TidyImmaculateBagworm.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DeliriousColorfulIndianpangolin.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GlassReflectingAquaticleech.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PointlessNearGrayfox.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DependableHarmlessHawk.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty though :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so gorgeous, and yes, I know she is using filters, but still :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CaringFilthyAmurratsnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ConsiderateDescriptiveAnkolewatusi.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mordecay said:


>


I'll forever love these girls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Hamburg house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TepidGoodnaturedAzurevasesponge.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


I should really deactivate my notifications when I go to sleep, I hate being woken up by stuff like this :lauren










Nice sideboob though :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Ewwww


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never thought I wanted to be Sam Roberts... then Peyton accidentally puts her ass on his face for a couple of minutes trying to play a joke on him that backfired and I changed my mind












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wanted more bikini pícs from this shoot, but at least we got a new one


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AfraidDentalChihuahua.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were on the dark match main event after the 205 live tapings, they lost to Kairi and Asuka by DQ


































































https://giant.gfycat.com/RapidRelievedAnnelid.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So she is going back home after an 18 days tour, so I don't expect much new stuff in the coming days, probably most of her posts will be about Dillinger or her dogs in the next few days :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if she will keep the blonde, she seems like she likes it, but she also seems like she doesn't keep a hairstyle for long












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All the SD womens roster, but no Charlotte in the pic, interesting


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> All the SD womens roster, but no Charlotte in the pic, interesting


KABUKI WARRIORS!!!! :mark

Asuka lookin' like Velma from Scooby-Doo... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> KABUKI WARRIORS!!!! :mark
> 
> Asuka lookin' like Velma from Scooby-Doo... :banderas


You forgot the most important part: PEYTON IS THERE!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

She mentioned she's going blonde. I think she can pull it off and any look really. Simply stunning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is cute :zayn3





















 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GraveAngelicAmericanbulldog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/EverlastingHomelyKestrel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NimbleMerryBluebottlejellyfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MerryJointBedlingtonterrier.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnluckyMemorableCanvasback.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Holy fuck, look at that perfect ass :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus fucking Christ :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


Such a fantastic ass, DAMN!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We may get some IIconic content today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus fucking Christ :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am gonna die today :krillin3









@virus21 ; @bradatar ; @SayWhatAgain! ; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer ;


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I am gonna die today :krillin3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god lord that is such a delicious ass. :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NervousGraciousAndeancondor.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasantDependentFoxhound.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I might be wrong about that not bikini stuff, still dissapointed though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am gonna die today :krillin3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i saw this on wrestlewiththeplot, i had to come here to make sure you were still alive


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasantDependentFoxhound.webm


lol the iiconics are the only hot chicks i know of who can make me laugh at a sexy photoshoot


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Peyton Royce bears a striking resemblance to adult film star Chanel Santini


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That lucky SOB. Them legs though :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/ScholarlyMasculineKingbird.webm


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure if she is braless or not, but just like when she uses the seat belt I like how her purse make her boobs look huge :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/AdvancedConcreteCanadagoose.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish I was that cupcake :lol

https://giant.gfycat.com/EarlyAmusingGoldfinch.webm


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This thread is getting creepy :gsp


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> This thread is getting creepy :gsp


:nah2

It got creepy like 200 pages ago


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DeterminedPaleBrocketdeer.webm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good work, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GlassMerryLeafcutterant.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

>


ASUKA!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> ASUKA!!!!!!


Oh right, she is there, I didn't even noticed, I was staring at Mandy's booty :curry2


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus fucking Christ :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone





Mordecay said:


> I am gonna die today :krillin3
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I've never been jealous of random bits of sand before........... until now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know I should be used by now, but still is fucking depressing to see them lose EVERY match on RAW/SD :sadbecky


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Tell me about it. Them losing nearly every single match makes me want to stop watching WWE and never come back.

I miss the days when they actually were somewhat threatening..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the College Station house show on Sunday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasedPleasedBaboon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ForsakenMediocreIceblueredtopzebra.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ConventionalFlamboyantAcornwoodpecker.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/InexperiencedAnyAustraliancattledog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/InexperiencedAnyAustraliancattledog.webm


Jesus :sodone those tiny straps are holding on for dear life.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Is that Matthew McConaughey?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Is that Matthew McConaughey?


Yes, he was at RAW last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess she saw the video Billie posted and decided to lift her shirt up a little :lauren

https://giant.gfycat.com/EllipticalOfficialJaguarundi.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would rather have without the t-shirt given the top she is wearing today, but I guess she has to promote the new t-shirt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PointlessInconsequentialApatosaur.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DiligentDarlingJackrabbit.webm


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Yes, he was at RAW last night


The IIconics going mainstream!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136224919539388417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136253968190005248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136254278593646592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136254557296762881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136255509844176898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136256625579364353
Yeah, they are banging on the road wens3


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> The IIconics going mainstream!


Hey why not?

The Mizanin family is close friends with Avril Lavigne of all people.:draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is sexy :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/VillainousRecklessAmurstarfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EasygoingEthicalLhasaapso.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScratchySociableFritillarybutterfly.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/DigitalMarriedKarakul.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Queen :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That cleavage though :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks like a tomato :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know I have posted a lot of pervy comments here, but honest to God, they are absolutely adorable together :zayn3

https://giant.gfycat.com/WhiteDazzlingBufflehead.webm


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Is that Matthew McConaughey?





Mordecay said:


> Yes, he was at RAW last night


How the hell do these celebrities manage to get backstage?:surprise:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has been really quiet these past couple of days, I guess it is because she has posted that she has been a bit sick this week


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jericho-79 said:


> How the hell do these *celebrities* manage to get backstage?:surprise:


The answer was in your question.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is she so fucking hot?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why is she so fucking hot?


As hot as the pics are, I hate to see her doing reposts, especially after days without any new posts :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If you think that it's weird that she is modelling Breeze's merch, Tyler actually is one of Dillinger's best friends and aparently is gonna be one of the best man in her wedding, so they are close.

https://giant.gfycat.com/BelatedVictoriousArizonaalligatorlizard.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SelfishSneakyDinosaur.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WelcomeUnsightlyIndri.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Even with a jean and a t-shirt she is just :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RemorsefulDeadlyHorsechestnutleafminer.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/InfiniteBetterLeopardseal.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another dark promo segment on SD tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I find funny that the Supercard Game is still using pics of her with her old look and her old gear when she hasn't had those in almost a year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has been sick the last couple of weeks, she is even out of house shows this weekend, I guess that is why she hasn't been very active


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I find funny that the Supercard Game is still using pics of her with her old look and her old gear when she hasn't had those in almost a year


And her old boobs?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And her old boobs?


Nah, those are the new boobs, she wouldn't be using the sports bra with the original boobs :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Nah, those are the new boobs, she wouldn't be using the sports bra with the original boobs :lol


I wasn't sure if it was old (young) Peyton, or new and improved Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I wasn't sure if it was old (young) Peyton, or new and improved Peyton.


Old Peyton (she only used that outfit once before surgery, at Takeover War Games)










New Peyton


















Too bad she sold it, it was my favorite gear from her


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Old Peyton (she only used that outfit once before surgery, at Takeover War Games)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's probably her best ring gear to date. I'm not a big fan of most of her gear though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah that's probably her best ring gear to date. I'm not a big fan of most of her gear though.


Especially her latest gears where she uses pants, those are not doing her any favors. She still looks amazing, but she looks way better with shorts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Especially her latest gears where she uses pants, those are not doing her any favors. She still looks amazing, but she looks way better with shorts.


Now that Nikki has retired, Peyton should claim Nikki Bellas old ring gear...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Now that Nikki has retired, Peyton should claim Nikki Bellas old ring gear...


If only... 


















Peyton sure can fill a pair of shorts :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, you can tell that she is sick, poor girl, hopefully she recovers soon

https://giant.gfycat.com/LinedExemplaryAfricanrockpython.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are going from Orlando to LA are you supposed to stop in Texas? Or that only happens when something happened in the way there? Just curious about it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I genuinely feel bad for her :sadbecky:cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Check out the ref in those pics haha. Cant say I blame him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They actually won 2 matches in a row on RAW :monkey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Man, I genuinely feel bad for her :sadbecky:cry


Same here. I hope she's feeling better.

But on another note; she looks so beautiful here. :cry


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I love them both so much. I seriously could watch and listen to them all day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Paulie Gee (Aug 7, 2018)

wow smokin!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HighSnoopyBlobfish.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


If she would have zoom out a bit more she would broken the internet, so sexy :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit :sodone












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn :krillin3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn, Peyton!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:bjpenn


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnacceptableUnselfishDeermouse.webm

*Obligatory 60fps version with the filter.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so hot












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Holy shit :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting dejavu from the last time peyton did this and I had to make sure you were still alive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So stacked :homer


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Her body is pretty amazing!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will crop later :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That moment when you expect pictures form any of her recent photoshoots and you get this... :lauren










That lucky SOB


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She cute :zayn3


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

https://gfycat.com/unacceptableunselfishdeermouse

Got you covered, Mordecay.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Waiting for weeks for a pic from that shoot and this is what we get... :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BareMediocreBudgie.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them legs though :homer, I wish she showed them more often, I hate the pants she wears now as part of her gear

https://giant.gfycat.com/IncompatibleSaltyHalibut.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We were robbed from seeing those amazing legs :fuckthis










































































:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From today's show at WWE Singapore


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No make up beauty :zayn3












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A little spam from WWE Tokyo. As expected they lost, which means that Kairi and Asuka will challenge (and most likely take the titles) from them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And this is from WWE Singapore yesterday, from WWE's website


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple more from WWE Tokyo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So pretty :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All the heart eyes emojis :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A few more from the Tokyo show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And a few more from the Singapore house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And from tonight's house show, also in Tokyo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from WWE Tokyo the last couple of days


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are gonna be in the new Ride Along premiering this Monday after RAW


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Not exactly sure how she does it, but she just keeps getting hotter :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Not exactly sure how she does it, but she just keeps getting hotter :sodone


I don't mind the short hair, but i'm kinda salty she cut it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I don't mind the short hair, but i'm kinda salty she cut it.


I like it, if her constant look changes taught me something is that she can pull off any look. And hey, look at the bright side, with the short hair she won't be able to cover her cleavage in pics like this one










>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sleeping beauty :lol

https://giant.gfycat.com/GregariousThunderousDouglasfirbarkbeetle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ngl, this reminded me to a POV video :lmao

https://giant.gfycat.com/NecessaryBigAustralianfurseal.webm

But honestly, she is gorgeous without a drop of make up :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PepperyLightLamprey.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even on regular clothes, she is so hot :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/WelldocumentedImmenseAnaconda.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BrilliantEveryCaribou.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another dark promo segment :fuckthis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can get used to the shorts she has been wearing lately:homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/DapperWeirdAmericanshorthair.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BelovedAcademicAfricanhornbill.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them fucking legs though :sodone

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnitedAffectionateCarpenterant.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FavoriteHandmadeKoodoo.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From Ride Along last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, she is going to Las Vegas with Tenille, Billie and her best friend from Australia, I imagine to have some sort of Bachelorette party week since she gets married soon, so let's hope we get some nice stuff from it >

https://giant.gfycat.com/JoyfulVengefulEmeraldtreeskink.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As predicted, it is her Bachelorette party weekend

https://giant.gfycat.com/IdenticalFaroffAffenpinscher.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's starting to hit that she is getting married soon lol. All 3 look gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ScholarlyJoyfulErmine.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, it's humanly impossible to explain how hot she is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Samuel Ochoa (Jul 4, 2019)

She has an incredible ass.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even the photographers are a tease like her :fuckthis










JUST RELEASE THE DAMN PICS!!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Peyton and Tenille are gorgeous as fuck! Damn, i wish Emma was still in WWE!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not bad, but I want the bikini ones


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I always find so hot when her flower tattoo is visible :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

About damn time :homer












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly, Peyton, its been a good weekend so far. Come on bliss, complete the hattrick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Today is a good day :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ :krillin3


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus fucking Christ <img src="http://i.imgur.com/q3l1Tcw.png" border="0" alt="" title="krillin3" class="inlineimg" />


Alright that's hot I'll give you that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HotFancyAustraliancattledog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think she has been braless the whole week, if only someone was able of throwing water to her >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or she looks a bit wasted here? Or is it the lightning? I mean, 3 days of partying is gonna take a toll on you at some point. Still looks incredible though, and them fucking legs :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The bachelorette weekend is sadly over :sadbecky










It was good while it lasted


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


New tattoo in her wrist? Or the stamp from the club?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God, she is pretty, it's kinda unfair how pretty she is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky strippers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

She was on fire this weekend. Man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's just say she had more fun than I thought at first :lol

https://giant.gfycat.com/HilariousIncomparableFreshwatereel.webm

To be a stripper in Vegas that week


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blonde, short haired Peyton coming soon, not sure how to feel about it, but she can pull it off


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149128296694788097


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Blonde, short haired Peyton coming soon, not sure how to feel about it, but she can pull it off
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149128296694788097


I can't wait. :cry I love Peyton with short hair.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a couple questions, first of all... Whose the moron who is marrying this slut? Second who the fuck are all these ugly guys in these photos. God, not one of them is hot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is pretty


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

MaryChristine said:


> I have a couple questions, first of all... Whose the moron who is marrying this slut? Second who the fuck are all these ugly guys in these photos. God, not one of them is hot.


Peyton Royce's fiancee is non other than Sean Spears from AEW but the Peyton looks mad good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think she already cut her hair and is waiting until the Watch Along show to show it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:nice >


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Crickey, Imagine rocking up to a hotel in Vegas and Peyton and friends are celebrating her hen do in the same place, jackpot. That and never seen so many strippers publicly photographed at a hen party!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Short haired Peyton is here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Better angle


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

That's not short hair btw but she still looks a 10/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, they probably are banging after the show wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked fine af at last night Watch Along

https://giant.gfycat.com/GiddyRecklessDogwoodtwigborer.webm


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> She looked fine af at last night Watch Along
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/GiddyRecklessDogwoodtwigborer.webm


Worst fist bump ever though :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Worst fist bump ever though :lol


It wasn't a fist bump, she was doing the Revival gesture, they were celebrating that the Revival won


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/EvenPleasantLemming.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They looked so good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BrilliantIllustriousIriomotecat.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently she has been in California with Billie, I imagine to see some things for her wedding

https://giant.gfycat.com/GlassWaryKentrosaurus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From today's house show in Columbus GA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lack of IIconics content these past couple of days, feelsbadman :mj2

This is from tonight's house show in Pensacola


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in Fort Myers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss her on my tv and on my timeline :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I missed her posts, she looks gorgeous roud


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Spears is a lucky man. She looks cute in the recent UUDD as well supporting Billie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From last night's show at Smackville (WWE Nashville)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From tonight's house show in Cape Girardeu


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's such bullshit that they were taken off the show, I am really mad about it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They look so good, but honestly they are frustrated, Peyton especially


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AgitatedAstonishingGoshawk.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/NarrowAnimatedAzurevasesponge.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IllfatedTastyBlacknorwegianelkhound.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpishInformalAllensbigearedbat.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So hot wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The pic is great, I just hate throwbacks when there are plenty of pics of recent photoshoots that she hasn't posted yet and she already had posted this one. Find weird that this one doesn't have the tattoo, I wonder why :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since all of this weekend's SD live events have been cancelled here are some pics from a live event in California late last year that I have found:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SarcasticClosedHackee.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit :krillin3


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She sure is wife material :zayn3

https://giant.gfycat.com/KlutzyMintyArmyant.webm


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Throwback booty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SecondaryOrangeCaimanlizard.webm











 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is at Spears and Breeze training school, sure if she is training or helping that class as a guest coach, either, it sucks that she won't be at SD tonight

https://giant.gfycat.com/TartEvergreenJoey.webm


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


How triggered does this photo make you?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> How triggered does this photo make you?


What do you mean? If you mean because he is wearing a Becky Lynch''s t-shirt I don't mind, the IIconics have said that they like Becky in the past, even before the whole Man thing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Then legs though :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/IncompleteUntimelyAlligatorsnappingturtle.webm

I am not gonna say anything about Spears also getting a pedicure, just :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> What do you mean? If you mean because he is wearing a Becky Lynch''s t-shirt I don't mind, the IIconics have said that they like Becky in the past, even before the whole Man thing


Yes since I know you hate Lynch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My favorite girls roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them boobs though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RingedActiveAdamsstaghornedbeetle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone is feeling cold :book

https://giant.gfycat.com/AbsoluteSourAngora.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like they are having a photoshoot backstage

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpishNeglectedHeterodontosaurus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked fucking incredible tonight wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JealousHarmlessFishingcat.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass looked amazing at Summerslam :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RealSilverAfricanmolesnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks so fucking good at her signing :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlusteredUnfitBeardedcollie.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So fucking hot :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

This thread is such a clusterfuck, we dont need EVERY single picture of Peyton that hits the internet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Fucking A


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So perfect wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Please tell me thats her new ring gear!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Please tell me thats her new ring gear!


If only, that was only for a photoshoot she did a few months ago












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> If only, that was only for a photoshoot she did a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God Damnnnnnnn! Wow she looks incredible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> God Damnnnnnnn! Wow she looks incredible.


Well now you know why I am a tiny bit obsessed with her :grin2:

Honestly, and I don't this happen any time soon because WWE is at its lowest when it comes to popularity these days, but if Sports Illustrated ever asks WWE for a woman to be included in the Swimsuit edition they have every year she really would be the best candidate they have, she easily could be a top model if she wanted to.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well now you know why I am a tiny bit obsessed with her :grin2:
> 
> Honestly, and I don't this happen any time soon because WWE is at its lowest when it comes to popularity these days, but if Sports Illustrated ever asks WWE for a woman to be included in the Swimsuit edition they have every year she really would be the best candidate they have, she easily could be a top model if she wanted to.


Hell yeah. She's always been gorgeous, but she's gone next level lately. She'd be a great pick for Sports Illustrated, though I'd imagine WWE would "volunteer" one of the few women they actually push; Charlotte, Becky, or Alexa if that opportunity came along.

Is there anymore pics or gifs of that photoshoot?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Hell yeah. She's always been gorgeous, but she's gone next level lately. She'd be a great pick for Sports Illustrated, though I'd imagine WWE would "volunteer" one of the few women they actually push; Charlotte, Becky, or Alexa if that opportunity came along.
> 
> Is there anymore pics or gifs of that photoshoot?




















































So far the last 2 were the most revealing ones, hopefully there is more of that kind


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> So far the last 2 were the most revealing ones, hopefully there is more of that kind


Wow, she's stunning!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

They weren't on this week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> They weren't on this week.


Peyton gets married this week, they probably won't be on tv for a couple of weeks, more so that Alexa killed the division in record time


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Peyton gets married this week, they probably won't be on tv for a couple of weeks, *more so that Alexa killed the division in record time*


Crazy thing is thats not even an exaggeration.

Bliss has already stomped her way through the three established women's tag teams. *Already.* They cant seem to just use Alexa or moderately push Alexa, she HAS to crush everyone around her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Crazy thing is thats not even an exaggeration.
> 
> Bliss has already stomped her way through the three established women's tag teams. *Already.* They cant seem to just use Alexa or moderately push Alexa, she HAS to crush everyone around her.


Unfortunately the Women's division seems to be an accelerated story line... Alexa and Nikki are due to break up and have a 2 week war.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That smile though :zayn3


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> That smile though :zayn3


POOP TINS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Today is the big day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

DAMN!! Shawn you lucky bastard you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LeafyWebbedAsiansmallclawedotter.webm

There are a couple of pics from her wedding (she looks as beautiful as I expected and then some) but I won't post them because she got really mad because people posted them without her consent


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Congrats to them both. I'm sure she looked *AMAZING.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/LeafyWebbedAsiansmallclawedotter.webm
> 
> There are a couple of pics from her wedding (she looks as beautiful as I expected and then some) but I won't post them because she got really mad because people posted them without her consent


I don't really like the flip thing in Cameras

Looks like his driving on the wrong side


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are in Hawaii for their honeymoon. Sadly no bikini pics


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> They are in Hawaii for their honeymoon. Sadly no bikini pics


I'm sure the new Mr Royce is getting a hell of a lot more than bikini pics!! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I'm sure the new Mr Royce is getting a hell of a lot more than bikini pics!! :lol


He probably is, that's why she should post bikini pics for her fans, since she is off the market permanently that's the best thing we will get :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Spears really needed to get an adult haircut before the wedding


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Tye Dillinger was a a real loser in WWE. I guess he got some victories though if you catch my drift.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Mordecay; found this before dude .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We finally get bikini pics... in shit fucking quality :fuck:fuckthis


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> We finally get bikini pics... in shit fucking quality :fuck:fuckthis


Could she be anymore of a tease? Tiny bikini photos...from far away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Could she be anymore of a tease? Tiny bikini photos...from far away.


I blame Spears, he was the one taking the pictures, he probably doesn't want her to show much skin or to be very sexy on her social media now that they are married, fuck that guy :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky SOB


















Them boobs :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess this is the closest we have gotten to a good pic so far


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is back at home


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were on Main Event this week, but at least is something :shrug


























































































Also, still undefeated on Main Event... 3-0 :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Austin was so happy :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That dog is fucking tiny, it's kinda adorable lol












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


I'm assuming those are comments she gets sent?

Aren't people lovely?!?!

:eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I'm assuming those are comments she gets sent?
> 
> Aren't people lovely?!?!
> 
> :eyeroll


Yeah, she got a lot of comments shitting on her look and I guess it got to her a little, which sucks. She then posted this










Like, I get that some people don't like her new look, but going to her comments just to shit on it and make her feel bad pisses me off, she literally posted that pic with the caption "feeling pretty", so she was proud of her look and wanted to show it. If you don't have anything good to say then don't say anything, but don't go out there and make her feel bad for no reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For a day she really was the most beautiful bride in the world :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Holy fuck that wedding dress :sodone :sodone 

I bet Shawn/Tye ripped it off as soon as they got alone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful beyond words :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting ready for her wedding


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Awesome 80s style hair!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, she looked so hot getting ready for her wedding sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There it is, her new tattoo... not sure how to feel about it. It looks good, I'll give her that, but it is bigger than the others, and more visible


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A little throwback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Playing with the filters a little


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A little throwback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She seems like she doesn't want to show her new tattoo, you can tell for angle of the camera


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spears is a shitty photographer :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Missing my girls, they have dissapeared, I can't even remember they have posted a pic or clip together :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showing off her new tattoo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like she has been helping/training in Spears wrestling school yesterday, so I don't know if she is injured anymore, this whole thing involving her absence is so confusing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/EmptyThatIrishwolfhound.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GlossyDiligentDunlin.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like they were doing some interviews at the PC today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*









From reddit.*​


Mordecay said:


> :homer


She's so goddamn hot lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looked gorgeous at her wedding :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> She looked gorgeous at her wedding :zayn3


If you give me a photo of yourself I'll photoshop your head on Spears/Dillinger's body.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> If you give me a photo of yourself I'll photoshop your head on Spears/Dillinger's body.


I am not that creepy... yet :lol


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I am not that creepy... yet :lol


Something to look forward to!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Better quality. Those tits :homer












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Her character was so sexy back in 2017, like :krillin3












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are so gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


She looks like a robot from the inspector gadget movie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are back home


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass :homer. I miss her back in the ring roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Sydney house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Brisbane live event


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/AcademicHappyFishingcat-mobile.mp4
https://thumbs.gfycat.com/EquatorialHeavenlyHoiho-mobile.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WholeWebbedAiredale.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

anyone ever notice how much adult film star Chanel Santini looks like her? she is a famous transwoman maybe the hottest of her kind on the planet so it is NOT a knock on peyton, they just look alike


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GreedyJollyFantail.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GlitteringElasticAardwolf.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DimpledFirsthandBoutu.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ComplexKindheartedBichonfrise.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PaltryLightDanishswedishfarmdog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/JointBlushingKomododragon.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FailingAggressiveBeetle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScornfulUnripeEasternnewt.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FantasticPeriodicArcticduck.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CarefreeThinDore.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MedicalUnlinedFerret.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PersonalFeminineIzuthrush.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WelltodoShadyChital.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SeparateEmotionalIncatern.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OldfashionedKindAidi.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SilverCrispCottonmouth.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThinWarmheartedBellsnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is gorgeous, even with no make up and with gym clothes :zayn3












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Only missing Toni and Rhea and the "gorgeous Aussie" set would be complete.


----------



## Goenbu Zama (Nov 5, 2019)

Love her Love billie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So perfect :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so gorgeous :zayn3












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God she looked so fine at her wedding


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Happy birthday Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As it is tradition, I am gonna spam some of what I consider the best Peyton pics of the past year, and there are a lot of them, sorry/not sorry in advance



Spoiler: Peyton spam


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DeepGiantGraysquirrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WideeyedInnocentBlackbuck.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CalmGrayFox.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is something else :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Vienna house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HarmfulNaiveBarasingha.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GentleTotalLeafbird.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IdolizedLikelyLangur.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

With her dogs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A few more from WWE Lille


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More from WWE Lille


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JealousRigidGerenuk.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IllJauntyLamprey.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the Zurich house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SentimentalGrayAmericanblackvulture.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From the european tour early this week


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MerrySkeletalElephantbeetle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GrossClosedAardwolf.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FlusteredCheerfulFlea.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DisastrousMedicalGrison.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BouncyGeneralChuckwalla.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DefinitiveNastyCougar.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FoolishFamiliarEasteuropeanshepherd.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everything about the match sucked, but they looked great :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlimsyGraciousDodobird.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnselfishWhisperedBeardedcollie.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LankyBelatedKawala.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FixedReliableBoa.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThankfulCarefreeHydra.webm


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

I stand by my opinion that Billie Kay is holding Peyton Royce back from being a star.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LimitedMeekFly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OilyDecentIcelandgull.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DeadObeseFrog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A throwback since there isn't much of anything from them these days


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did Bille Kay put on weight?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Did Bille Kay put on weight?


Both have gained a couple of pounds I think, not like it matters since they still look incredible and they are never on tv anyways


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The woman loves her pizza












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I really hate that piercing, why does she keep butchering her look? It's frustrating, she was perfect the way she was on NXT and then it started to add more stuff: Boob job, lip fillers, botox, tattoos and now this shitty ring, slowly but surely she is ruining herself and it is sad, she is going the Paige route and I hate it.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I really hate that piercing, why does she keep butchering her look? It's frustrating, she was perfect the way she was on NXT and then it started to add more stuff: Boob job, lip fillers, botox, tattoos and now this shitty ring, slowly but surely she is ruining herself and it is sad, she is going the Paige route and I hate it.


I was OK with the boob job and the hair color (although liked it dark better while she's teamed with Billie).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She is really starting to look fake


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> She is really starting to look fake


I did said that she is doing too much stuff to herself that she doesn't need, but I want to think that this time it is the make up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God, she is hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, look! A non-Mordy post!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Phantom said:


> Hey, look! A non-Mordy post!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so fucking cute


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God, she is gorgeous


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Look at those boobs :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss her :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goddamn :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Better version


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so beautiful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That body though :homer


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Poor Mordecay wishing he was a dog atm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Poor Mordecay wishing he was a dog atm


I would rather be Shawn Spears, but yeah, I wouldn't mind being that dog either


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I fucking miss her ???


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well she doesn't look pregnant, but she got herself a lip piercing. Not a big fan of it, but it is better than the lip ring she was planning to use












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, besides the huge crush/obsession I have with her, she is just an amazing person


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A preview of the WWE Day of Wrestlemania 35


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So apparently she is still in Australia and she is gonna miss the Rumble












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

That thing in her lip is gross, why do that?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223259318172123137

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Holy shit


I nearly died when I saw that on Instagram earlier today. Easily the best photo she's ever released.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Throwback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread is sad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Phantom said:


> This thread is sad.


You are right, not enough Peyton pics lately ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking ass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking body












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


Spears is the luckiest motherfucker on earth












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy has gone bye-bye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Phantom said:


> Mordy has gone bye-bye.


I am here, planning my revenge against Spears lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So beautiful













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass 












 Click Above to Play ⇧


So beautiful












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The fucking tease though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking ass












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking body


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/kgszVel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧




http://imgur.com/xWQ0kS6


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/x2Yps9e


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/5GbIXfq


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Behind the scenes to last year's Mania


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ, she is the hottest woman on the roster


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/Iom24ob


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/yiVFzky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/mE7qaL5




http://imgur.com/X0xnZnL




http://imgur.com/Je3fgho




http://imgur.com/maD1SW5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/SgGCMvn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/2uUzoJ6




http://imgur.com/VmiVnX9




http://imgur.com/cTyj9yj




http://imgur.com/6MfRbbG


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/C4mFdJN




http://imgur.com/nSzXEuU




http://imgur.com/7Y8nG41




http://imgur.com/m5gdOoQ




http://imgur.com/VG9DrKT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/fM9mmKm




http://imgur.com/o80FhhC


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/Nf9NN6R




http://imgur.com/95XHcTx




http://imgur.com/Zt45Acb




http://imgur.com/0lv1OGx




http://imgur.com/KMECqB7

https://i.imgur.com/QxAR6SZ.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/QxAR6SZ


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Say what you want about Tye Dilinger/Shawn Spears' wrestling career, he wins at life being able to wake up to Peyton every day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's kinda ridiculous how hot she is



















http://imgur.com/esAuZY7




http://imgur.com/giap95z




http://imgur.com/fIVajye


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So @Mordecay what do you think of Peyton's new look?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New look? She has had that look for about a month now, longer if you don't count the extensions she rocked for a couple of weeks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/t3QSKAU




http://imgur.com/y1yo5wB




http://imgur.com/heNcigG




http://imgur.com/NJnkGRI




http://imgur.com/giap95z


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/KoMsV94




http://imgur.com/Z42LACV




http://imgur.com/xzG4F0d




http://imgur.com/ADAyZbe




http://imgur.com/HqOfuGS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/EDuHdoH




http://imgur.com/jPC3AMv


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/Ds2ddqm




http://imgur.com/rFJMRlL




http://imgur.com/WA1qPnT




http://imgur.com/NBecEer




http://imgur.com/QCb7vcO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/LQXzs88




http://imgur.com/hj1tCqF




http://imgur.com/mPiOP2E




http://imgur.com/PymIAYU




http://imgur.com/GeklmOT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/wltRHn3




http://imgur.com/gMtBTOK




http://imgur.com/SV18ij8




http://imgur.com/xUVoZDw




http://imgur.com/S3GOwdg


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/35gdbLG




http://imgur.com/hoaTzt2




http://imgur.com/2Yj3k2w




http://imgur.com/8ASBpct




http://imgur.com/EbRMj9S


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them boobs though



http://imgur.com/DpXzEZf




http://imgur.com/SKJlggV


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

What happened to her? She got really skinny now. I hope she is ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

She looks terrible.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She dieted down to compete in a fitness competition yesterday. She did really well. 2nd place in Novice & 3rd place in open. That's pretty great for her first competition. Unless she's planning on doing another show in the next few weeks, she'll start to go back to her normal weight.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Did we lose Mordecay?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Did we lose Mordecay?


I hope not. I haven't seen him pop up in any other threads recently either.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

december_blue said:


> I hope not. I haven't seen him pop up in any other threads recently either.


According to his profile the last time he posted was three months ago.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Shawn Spears is a lucky man


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Spears is a lucky bastard.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey Peyton if u are reading, u need to get that mole looked at


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

SimplyHere said:


>


Are these two working as escorts now?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton joining Onlyfans?


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


What sport do the BOOBgers play?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


This should be her ring gear.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sparkz1199 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## sparkz1199 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## sparkz1199 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sparkz1199 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

There's a topless outtake of Cassie's last beach shoot on the net @Mordecay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/attachments/b2f2e018-d40c-4ce9-99f5-1281ff0cc97d-jpeg.1167477/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Damn what a woman


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wherever you are @Mordecay don't be too jealous 









Cassie Lee on Instagram: "Can’t wait to meet you 🍼🤰🏼🐣❤️"


Cassie Lee shared a post on Instagram: "Can’t wait to meet you 🍼🤰🏼🐣❤️". Follow their account to see 1714 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Damn she's looking so good. Hopefully HHH has been in contact about a return, we need those tits back on TV.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

EvaAngel said:


> Damn she's looking so good. Hopefully HHH has been in contact about a return, we need those tits back on TV.


She's currently pregnant, so can't see that happening anytime soon. Sadly.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


> She's currently pregnant, so can't see that happening anytime soon. Sadly.


I wasn't aware she was pregnant, good for her. Hope she hasn't given up on the idea of a return someday though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lv 0 20221221181010 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Lv 0 20221221181010 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

These past few pages have been unreal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aedubya said:


> These past few pages have been unreal


There's a lot more to come.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 145385
> 
> View attachment 145386
> View attachment 145387
> ...


It doesn't get much hotter than these two together, just wish the TUSHY or BLACKED logo was in the bottom corner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> It doesn't get much hotter than these two together, just wish the TUSHY or BLACKED logo was in the bottom corner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1705/1705845-a05f1478bd597e8cc049188734a3127a.mov


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1705/1705852-126f7cfe86afb30e79d52b0af8ebf344.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1705/1705852-126f7cfe86afb30e79d52b0af8ebf344.mp4


This one's a keeper for sure, she looks outstanding. Just wish it was a few hours longer lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> This one's a keeper for sure, she looks outstanding. Just wish it was a few hours longer lol.


lol Definitely.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 146214
> View attachment 146215
> View attachment 146216
> 
> View attachment 146217


Dear Lord 🔥



SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 146233
> View attachment 146234
> View attachment 146235
> View attachment 146236
> ...


Love her bra



SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 148104


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Dear Lord 🔥
> 
> 
> 
> Love her bra


Sister Chelseh









Those are great pics and I instantly knew you;d like them. That final one takes the cake. nom nom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea This is the approved attire for an aDmin of WF!
















Those boots are made for more than just walking.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @Chelsea This is the approved attire for an aDmin of WF!
> 
> View attachment 149077
> View attachment 149078
> ...


Oh Heavens, looks and sounds perfect 

Chelsea Black!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Oh Heavens, looks and sounds perfect
> 
> Chelsea Black!


I love that name and I couldn't wait to post it for you. I do admit that I am partial to the name Chelsea Blacked. It's omos the same name after all.


----------

